# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  ** अगिया वेताल **

## xman

जून 1988
शाम का अंधेरा तेजी से गहराता जा रहा था । आजकल कृष्ण पक्ष होने से अंधेरे की कालिमा और भी अधिक होती थी । चलते चलते अचानक रूपा ने कलाई घङी में समय देखा । सुई आठ के नम्बर से आगे सरकने लगी थी । पर कोई चिन्ता की बात नहीं थी । उसे सिर्फ़ दो किमी और जाना था ।
भले ही यह रास्ता वीरान सुनसान  छोटे जंगली इलाके के समान था । पर उसका पूर्व परिचित था । अनेकों बार वह अपनी सहेली बुलबुल शर्मा के घर इसी रास्ते से जाती थी । इस रास्ते से उसके और बुलबुल के घर का फ़ासला सिर्फ़ चार किमी होता था । जबकि सङक के दोनों रास्ते 11 किमी दूरी वाले थे । अतः रूपा और बुलबुल दोनों इसी रास्ते का प्रयोग करती थी ।
यह रास्ता पंजामाली के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था । पंजामाली एक पुराने जमाने की विधि अनुसार ईंटो का भट्टा था । जिसमें कुम्हार के बरतन पकाने की विधि की तरह ईंटों को पकाया जाता था । इसी भट्टे के मालिक से पंजामाली कहा जाता था । और इसी भट्टे के कारण इस छोटे से वीरान क्षेत्र को पंजामाली ही कहा जाता था । पंजामाली भट्टे से डेढ किमी आगे नदी पङती थी । और उससे एक किमी और आगे रूपा का घर था ।
हांलाकि बरसात का मौसम शुरू हो चुका था । पर पार उतरने वाले घाट पर अभी नदी में घुटनों तक ही पानी था ।  नदी के पानी को लेकर रूपा को कोई चिंता नहीं थी । क्योंकि वह भली भांति तैरना जानती थी ।
खेतों के बीच बनी पगडण्डी पर लम्बे लम्बे कदम रखती हुयी रूपा तेजी से घर की ओर बङी जा रही थी । उसे घर पहुँचने की जल्दी थी । तेज अंधेरे के बाबजूद स्थान स्थान पर लगे बल्ब उसको रास्ता दिखा रहे थे । हालांकि चलते समय बुलबुल ने उसे टार्च दे दी थी । पर रूपा को उसकी कोई आवश्यकता महसूस नहीं हो रही थी ।
अचानक रूपा का दिल धक से रह गया । उसकी कल्पना के विपरीत लाइट चली गयी । और तेजी से बादल के गङगङाने की आवाज सुनाई दी । लाइट के जाते ही चारों तरफ़ घुप अंधेरा हो गया ।
यह सब तो उसने सोचा ही न था । उसने तब ध्यान ही नहीं दिया । यह कृष्ण पक्ष के दिन थे । उसने ध्यान ही नहीं दिया । लाइट अचानक जा भी सकती थी । अब वह अकेले आने के अपने निर्णय पर पछता रही थी ।

----------


## xman

रूपाली शर्मा एक बेहद खूबसूरत लङकी थी । जिसे संक्षिप्त में सब रूपा कहते थे । रूपा अपनी खास कमनीय देहयष्टि से अप्सराओं जैसी प्रतीत होती थी । 34 - 27 - 37 का आकार और 5 फ़ुट 6 इंच की  लम्बाई तथा शंख के समान गर्दन उसकी छवि को मनोहारी रूप प्रदान करते थे । इसके बाद उसकी चाल में एक विशेष प्रकार की लचक थी । नृत्य की थिरकन जैसी चाल उसके विशाल नितम्बों में एक वलय सा पैदा करती थी । जो उसको अप्सराओं के एकदम करीब ले जाती थी ।
वास्तव में वह गलती से इस प्रथ्वी पर उतर आयी कोई अप्सरा ही प्रतीत होती थी । और तब युवक क्या उसको देखकर बूङों के दिल में भी उमंगे लहराने लगती थी ।
पर इस नादान लङकी को मानों अपनी सुन्दरता और भरपूर यौवन का कोई अहसास ही न था । जबकि वह 18 से ऊपर की हो चुकी थी । और 11वीं कक्षा की छात्रा थी । रूपाली शर्मा ब्राह्मण न होकर मैथिल ब्राह्मण थी । उसके परिवार में फ़र्नीचर आदि लकङी का बिजनेस होता था ।
रूपा की सबसे पक्की सहेली का नाम बुलबुल था । आज बुलबुल के घर में किसी समारोह का आयोजन था । जिसमें शामिल होने के लिये रूपा आयी हुयी थी ।
उस समय घङी धीरे धीरे शाम के सात बीस बजाने वाली थी । और रूपा के सुन्दर मुखङे पर चिन्ता की लकीरें बङती जा रही थीं । क्योंकि उसे घर लौटना था । और जल्दी ही लौटना था । उन दिनों मोबायल फ़ोन या लेंडलाइन फ़ोन का आम चलन नहीं हुआ था । जो वह अपने घर पर किसी प्रकार की सूचना देकर घरवालों को संतुष्ट कर सकती थी ।
दरअसल रूपा शाम को 6 बजे ही बुलबुल से विदा होकर निकलने लगी थी । पर बुलबुल ने - थोङा और रुक ले । थोङा और रुक ले । कहकर उसे इतना लेट कर दिया  । और अब साढे सात बज चुके थे ।
जब वह चिंतित थी । तव बुलबुल ने कहा कि उसको वह अपने भाई द्वारा साइकिल से घर छुङवा देगी । पर एन टाइम पर उसका भाई एक मित्र के घर चला गया । और अब इंतजार करते करते ज्यादा टाइम हो गया । तब उसने अकेले जाने का ही तय कर लिया । 
यकायक रूपा का कलेजा मानों बाहर  आने लगा । आसमान में बहुत जोरों से बिजली कङकी । और मूसलाधार बारिश होने लगी । उसके मन में आया । जोर जोर से रोने लगे । हे भगवान ! वह बिन बुलाई मुसीवत में फ़ँस गयी थी । पर अब क्या हो सकता था । उसने दिल को कङा किया । और मचान की तरफ़ बङ गयी । जहाँ वह पानी से अपना कुछ बचाव कर सकती थी ।
यह मचान एक विशाल पीपल के पेङ नीचे था । वह मचान के नीचे जाकर चुपचाप खङी हो गयी । चारों तरफ़ गहन काला अंधकार छाया हुआ था । और इस अंधेरे में खङे तमाम पेङ पौधे उसे रहस्यमय प्रेतों जैसे नजर आ रहे थे । उसे अन्दर से अपनी मूर्खता पर रोना आ गया । पर अब वह क्या कर सकती थी ।
दरअसल उसका सोचना गलत भी नहीं था । पहले भी कई बार इसी समय वह इस रास्ते से गुजरी थी । पर उसे कोई डर महसूस नहीं हुआ था । क्योंकि शार्टकट रास्ता होने से यह आमतौर पर दस बजे तक आने जाने वालों से गुलजार रहता था । पर ये संयोग ही था कि आज उसे कोई नजर नहीं आया ।
मचान तक पहुँचते पहुँचते भी उसके कपङे एकदम भीग गये थे । और उसकी माँसल देह से चिपक से गये थे । रूपा ने बैग में से टार्च निकाली । और हाथ में पकङे हुये बारिश के बन्द होने या कम होने की प्रतीक्षा करने लगी ।
तभी उसे अपने पीछे कुछ सरसराहट सी सुनाई दी । जैसे कोई सर्प पत्तों में रेंग रहा हो । और उसका दिल तेजी से धक धक करने लगा । घवराहट में उसने टार्च जलाकर आवाज की दिशा में देखा । पर वहाँ कोई नहीं था । उसे आश्चर्य और घवराहट इस बात पर हुयी थी । बारिश से जमीन पेङ झाङियाँ पत्ते सब पानी से तरबतर हो चुके थे । ऐसे में सरसराहट की आवाज का कोई प्रश्न ही न था । उसके दिल में भय जागृत हो गया । और उसका सीना तेजी से ऊपर नीचे होने लगा ।
अचानक उसकी चीख निकलते निकलते बची । उसे अपने ठीक पीछे किसी के सांस लेने जैसी आवाज सुनाई दी । और फ़िर उसकी गर्दन के पास ऐसी हवा का स्पर्श होने लगा । जैसी नाक से सांस लेते समय बाहर आती है ।

----------


## xman

- हा..। वह कांपते स्वर में बोली - क क क कौन है ?
मगर कोई जबाब न मिला । एक मिनट को उसकी बुद्धि ने काम करना बन्द कर दिया । फ़िर वह सचेत होकर उसी मूसलाधार बारिश में घर जाने को सोचकर आगे बङी ।
और तब उसकी चीख ही निकल गयी - बचाओ ।
उसे अपनी कमर के इर्द गिर्द किसी के हाथों का घेरा साफ़ महसूस हुआ । उसे अहसास हो रहा था । कोई लम्बा तगङा बलिष्ठ पुरुष उसके ठीक पीछे सटकर खङा हो । उसके दिल में आया । तेजी से भाग खङी हो । पर जैसे किसी ने उसे अदृश्य बेङियों में जकङ दिया हो ।
- त त तु तु म..। उसके कानों में अजीव सी भिनभिनाहट जैसी आवाज रुक रुक कर सुनाई दी - बहुत सुन्दर हो । और जवान भी । क्या नाम है तुम्हारा ?
- र र र रू रू रू प प प पा..। वह अजीव से भय मिश्रित सम्मोहन में कंपकंपाती आवाज में बोली ।
- हाँ ..रूपा ! वही सर्द आवाज फ़िर अहसास हुयी - वाकई तुम कमाल हो । सुन्दरता की देवी हो तुम ।
रूपा इस बेहद ठण्डी महीन झंकार जैसी आवाज को सुनकर कांपकर रह गयी । उसके शरीर में एक सिहरन सी दौङ गयी । उसके शरीर का रोम रोम खङा हो गया । अग्यात अदृश्य पुरुष उसके शरीर पर हाथ फ़िराता हुआ उसे एक अजीव सम्मोहन में ले जा रहा था । और वह न कुछ बोल पा रही थी । न ही कुछ प्रतिरोध कर पा रही थी ।
उसके अब तक के जीवन में किसी पुरुष का यह प्रथम स्पर्श ही था । वह सचेत होना चाहती थी । पर वह जादुई कामुक स्पर्श उसकी आँखें बन्द कराता हुआ एक मीठी बेहोशी में ले जा रहा था । वह अग्यात पुरुष उसके पुष्ट उरोजों को हवा के स्पर्श की तरह सहला रहा था । उसके जादुई हाथ घूमते हुये कमर की घाटी तक जा पहुँचे थे ।
- रूपा..। वह मानों उसके मष्तिष्क में बोला - लेट जाओ । और उस वर्जित काम का आनन्द लो । जो इस सृष्टि के निर्माण का प्रमुख कारण बना था ।
- हं हं हाँ..हाँ । भरपूर सम्मोहन अवस्था में कहते हुये रूपा ने अपने कपङे हटा दिये । और लरजती आवाज में बोली - पर हे जादूगर ! कौन हो तुम ?
- स्स्स्पर्श । उसके दिमाग में ध्वनि हुयी - एक अतृप्त आत्मा ।
रूपा खोई खोई सी लेट गयी । और स्पर्श उसके अंगों को सहलाने लगा । उसके समस्त शरीर में काम संचार होने लगा ।
- र र र रूप पा । वह उसके नाभि से नीचे हाथ ले जाता हुआ बोला - अप्सराओं सा यौवन है तुम्हारा । मैंने इतनी सुन्दर कोई चुङैल आज तक नहीं देखी ।
रूपा की आँखे बन्द होने लगी । उसने अपने दोनों पैर उठाते हुये 90 अंश से भी अधिक मोङ लिये । और फ़िर उसके मुँह से घुटी हुयी सी चीख निकल गयी । उसका शरीर तेजी से हिलने लगा । और वह शिथिल होती चली गयी ।

----------


## xman

हा..। अचानक अपने बेडरूम में सोती हुयी रूपा एक झटके से उठकर बैठ गयी । उसका पूरा शरीर पसीने से नहाया हुआ था । उसने दीवाल घङी में समय देखा । दोपहर के दो बजने वाले थे । और वह ग्यारह बजे से गहरी नींद में सोई हुयी थी ।
कल रात वह इतना थक गयी थी । मानों हजारों मील की लम्बी यात्रा करके आयी हो । अभी भी उसका बदन आलस और पीङा से टूट रहा था । स्पर्श ने उसे प्रथम मुलाकात में ही असीम तृप्ति का अहसास कराया था । मचान के नीचे उसके साथ खेलने के बाद वह उसे नदी के घुमावदार मोङ पर गहरे पानी में ले गया था । वह निर्वस्त्र ही मूसलाधार बारिश में चलती हुयी वहाँ तक गयी थी । अपने कुर्ता शलवार उसने बैग में डाल लिये थे ।
वह नदी के गहरे पानी में उतर गयी । और मुक्त भाव से तैरने लगी । घर जाने की बात वह मानों बिलकुल भूल ही चुकी थी । स्पर्श उसके साथ ही था । और उसके मादक अंगों से खिलवाङ कर रहा था । पर अब उसे कोई संकोच नहीं हो रहा था । और वह किसी प्रेमिका की तरह उसका सहयोग कर रही थी । तब स्पर्श ने नदी के गहरे पानी में उससे खेलना शुरू कर दिया । यह उसके जीवन का एक अनोखा अनुभव था । काम सम्बन्धों के बारे में उसने अब तक सिर्फ़ सुना था । पर आज वह उसके अनुभव में आया था ।

----------


## xman

रात दस बजे वह भीगती हुयी जब घर पहुँची थी । तब तक पानी बन्द हो चुका था । उसने घर पर झूठ बोल दिया । बुलबुल के घर देर हो गयी थी । सो उसका भाई मोङ तक छोङ गया था । फ़िर वह अपने कमरे में चली गयी ।
अभी अभी हुये काम खेल के अनुभव अभी भी उसके दिमाग में छाये हुये थे । वैसी ही हालत में वह आँखें बन्द कर लेट गयी । और सोने की कोशिश करने लगी ।
दूसरे दिन वह स्कूल नहीं गयी । और खाना खाकर फ़िर से सो गयी । गहरी नींद में उसे स्पर्श का अहसास फ़िर से हुआ । और वह अचानक " हा " कहती हुयी उठ गयी । पर ये उसका सिर्फ़ ख्याल ही था । स्पर्श वहाँ नहीं था ।
ऐसे ही ख्यालों में उसने बिस्तर छोङ दिया । और उठकर अपने लिये गर्म चाय बना लायी ।
कौन था ? ये उसका अनजाना प्रेमी । जिसको वह ठीक से देख भी नहीं पायी थी । बल्कि देखने का मौका ही नहीं आया था । वह तो उसके जादुई सम्मोहन में मदहोश ही हुयी जा रही थी । आज तक कई लङकों ने उसके पास आने की कोशिश की थी । पर अपने मजबूत संस्कारों के वश रूपा ऐसे सम्बन्धों को गलत मानती थी । वह अपना कौमार्य अपने पति के लिये सुरक्षित रखना चाहती थी । और पढाई में ही पूरा ध्यान लगाती थी । हालांकि उसकी सहेली बुलबुल चुलबुली थी । और जब तब किसी लङके सा बिहेव करते हुये वह उसके चिकोटी भर लेती थी । बुलबुल का ब्वाय फ़्रेंड भी था । पर रूपा ने मानों इस मामले में कसम खा रखी हो । और तभी वह विचलित भी नहीं होती थी ।

----------


## xman

छह महीने बाद ।
चोखेलाल भगत 40 साल का हट्टा कट्टा आदमी था । और जवान औरतों का बेहद रसिया था । वह अपने परिचितों में भगत जी के नाम से मशहूर था । वास्तव में वह एक छोटा मोटा तांत्रिक था । पर यह बात अलग है । वह अपने आपको बहुत बङा सिद्ध समझता था ।
चोखा भगत दीनदयाल शर्मा के घर अक्सर ही आता जाता रहता था । जहाँ उसके भगत होने के कारण अच्छा खासा सम्मान मिलता था । भगत की बुरी निगाह दीनदयाल की अप्सरा सी बेटी रूपा के ऊपर लगी हुयी थी । पर उसे पाने की कोई कामयाबी उसे अब तक न मिली थी । और न ही मिलने की आशा थी । क्योंकि रूपा एकदम नादान और भोले स्वभाव की थी । और अगर वह मनचले स्वभाव की होती भी । तो भी आधे बुढ्ढे भगत के प्रति उसके आकर्षित होने का कोई प्रश्न ही न था । लिहाजा चोखा मन मार कर रह जाता था । चोखा ने अपने जीवन में कई औरतों को भोगा था । और वास्तव में वह भगत गीरी में आया ही इसी उद्देश्य से था । पर रूपा जैसा रूप यौवन आज तक उसकी निगाहों में न आया था ।
तब अपनी इसी बेलगाम हसरत को लिये वह रूपा के घर आँखों से ही उसका सौन्दर्यपान करने हेतु आ जाता था । और यदाकदा झलक जाते उसके स्तन आदि को देखता हुआ सुख पाता था ।
रूपा की भाभी मालती चोखा भगत से लगी हुयी थी । मालती का पति भी आधा सन्यासी हो चुका था । और घर में उमंगों से उफ़नती हुयी बीबी को छोङकर फ़ालतू में इधर उधर घूमता रहता था । मालती दबी जबान में उसके पुरुषत्व हीन होने की बात भी कहती थी । चोखा मालती से रूपा को पाने के लिये उसे बहकाने फ़ुसलाने के लिये अक्सर जोर देता था । पर अब तक कोई बात बनी नही थी ।
आज ऐसे ही ख्यालों में डूबा हुआ चोखा फ़िर से रूपा के घर आया था । और आँगन में बिछी हुयी चारपायी पर बैठा हुआ था । मालती उसको उत्तेजित कर सुख पहुँचाने हेतु जानबूझ कर ऐसे बैठकर काम कर रही थी कि घुटने से दबे हुये उसके स्तन आधे बाहर को आ गये थे ।
दोपहर के तीन बजने वाले थे । रूपा कुछ ही देर पहले स्कूल से लौटी थी । और कपङे आदि बदलकर वह मालती के पास ही आकर बैठ गयी ।

----------


## xman

भगत की नजरें मालती से हटकर स्वतः ही रूपा के सुन्दर मुखङे पर जम गयी । और एकदम वह बुरी तरह चौंक गया ।
- मसान ! उसके मुँह से निकला । और वह गौर से रूपा के माथे पर देखने लगा ।
पर उसके मुँह से निकले शब्द को यकायक न कोई समझ पाया । न सुन पाया । भगत ने इधर उधर देखा । सब अपने काम में लगे हुये थे । और रूपा की माँ सामने ही कुछ दूर रसोई की तरफ़ मुँह किये चाय पी रही थी । दीनदयाल घर पर नही थे । बस कुछ बच्चे ही मौजूद थे ।
तब भगत ने रूपा की माँ को आवाज दी - ओ पंडितानी सुनियो तो सही । तनिक गंगाजल लाओ ।
उसने रूपा की माँ से गंगाजल मँगाया । पंडितानी हैरत से उसको देखते हुये गंगाजल ले आयी थी । भगत ने थोङा सा गंगाजल अंजुली में लिया । और मन्त्र पढकर गंगाजल रूपा की ओर उछाल दिया । गंगाजल के बहुत से छींटे रूपा के सुन्दर मुख पर जाकर गिरे । और वह बेपेंदी के लोटे की तरह लुढकती हुयी भगत की तरफ़ आ गयी ।
उसका चेहरा एकदम अकङने लगा । और आँखें खूँखार होती बिल्ली की तरह चमकने लगी । पंडितानी और मालती के मानों छक्के छूट गये । उनकी समझ में ही नहीं आया कि अचानक यह क्या होने लगा ।
आज मानों भगत को मौका ही मिल गया । भगताई के बहाने वह उसको छूने का सुख भी हासिल करना चाहता था ।
रूपा जलती हुयी आँखों से भगत को ही घूर रही थी । दो मिनट के अन्दर ही भगत सावधान हो गया । उसने रूपा के लम्बे बाल पकङ लिये । और खींचते हुये एक भरपूर चाँटा उसके गाल पर मारा । रूपा ने घृणा से उसके मुँह पर थूक दिया ।
पर उसकी कोई परवाह न करते हुये भगत ने उसे ठीक से बैठा दिया । और तुरन्त उसके चारों ओर एक लाइन खींच दी । कसमसाती हुयी सी रूपा उस घेरे में मचलती रही ।
- भगत जी  ! पंडितानी घवराई सी बोली - बिटिया को क्या हुआ ?
- मसान ! भगत भावहीन स्वर में बोला - इस पे मसान सवार हो गया है ।
फ़िर वह रूपा की ओर मुढा । और सख्त स्वर में बोला - बता कौन है तू ?
- वो तू ! रूपा उच्च स्वर में हँसते हुये बोली - खुद ही बता चुका । मैं मसान हूँ ।
भगत के मन में इस समय भयंकर वबंडर जारी था । वह कामचलाऊ गद्दी लगाये अवश्य था । पर उसके दिलो दिमाग में निर्वस्त्र रूपा घूम रही थी । यह रूपा के  बेहद सौन्दर्य का ही जादू था । वह रूपा जिसको पाने के वह जागते हुये सपने देखता था । कितनी आसानी से पके फ़ल की तरह टपक कर उसकी गोद में आ गिरी थी । अव वह एक बार क्या बीसियों बार उसको भोगने वाला था । और पंडितानी खुद उसे रूपा के साथ किसी दामाद की तरह अन्दर कमरे में बन्द करने वाली थी । मालती पहले ही उसकी मुठ्ठी में थी । दो दो औरतें एक साथ । वह उसी क्षण की कल्पना में डूबा हुआ था । आज उसे भगत होने का असली लाभ मिला था ।

----------


## xman

जितना ही वह इस विचार को निकालने की कोशिश करता । उतना ही दोगुनी ताकत से वह विचार उसके दिमाग पर हावी हो जाता । वास्तव में वह सामने बैठी हुयी रूपा से मानसिक सहवास कर रहा था ।
इसीलिये उसने गद्दी का काम आधे में ही छोङ दिया । और काला कपङा आदि मंगाकर ताबीज बनाने लगा । वह इस मरीज को आसानी से ठीक होने देने का इच्छुक नही था ।
उसके द्वारा गद्दी से हटाते ही रूपा अन्दर कमरे में जाकर लेट गयी । और घवराई हुयी पंडिताइन भगत से मसान के बारे में विस्तार से बात करने लगी ।
भगत ने उन्हें बताया । घबराने की कोई बात नहीं । कुछ ही गद्दी लगाकर वह रूपा को मसान से हमेशा के लिये छुटकारा दिला देगा । यह बताते हुये भगत ने अतिरिक्त रूप से बङा चङाकर पंडिताइन को पूरा पूरा आतंकित करने की कोशिश की । जिसमें वह कामयाब भी रहा । भगत ने यह भी कह दिया । अभी वह इस बात का जिक्र किसी से न करे । यहाँ तक कि पंडित जी से भी नहीं ।
खामखांह सयानी लङकी थी । अगर बात फ़ैल जाती । तो उसके शादी ब्याह में और दिक्कत आ सकती थी । यह कहते हुये उसने ऐसा अभिनय किया । मानों उसे कुछ याद आ गया हो । और वह फ़िर से खिंचा सा रूपा के कमरे में आ गया । मालती भी उसके पीछे पीछे ही चली आयी । भगत को देखते ही रूपा ने जान बूझकर आँखे बन्द कर ली । भगत ने भगतई अन्दाज में बेखटक उसके चेहरे पर हाथ फ़िराया । और फ़िर घुमाते हुये सीने पर ले आया । रूपा का दिल तेजी से धङकने लगा । वह आँखे बन्द किये चुपचाप लेटी रही ।
भगत का दिल अभी का अभी अपने सुलगते अरमान को पूरा करने का हो रहा था । पर फ़िर संभलते हुये उसने अपनी इस बलबती इच्छा को रोका । पर काम तो उस हावी हो ही चुका था । तब उसके दिमाग में एक विचार आया । और उसने पंडितानी को बुलाते हुये खुद जाकर ऐसा सामान दुकान से लाने को बोल दिया । जिसे लाने में आधा घण्टा आराम से लगना था । पंडितानी के कमरे से निकलते ही भगत ने मालती का हाथ पकङकर अपने अंग पर रख दिया ।
उसका इशारा समझते ही मालती ने दरबाजा लगा दिया । वह आश्चर्यचकित थी । भगत क्या करने वाला था । भगत ने उसके ब्लाउज से हाथ डाल दिया । और उसका मुँह बिस्तर की तरफ़ घुमाते हुये उसने मालती को झुकाया  । रूपा अधमुंदी आँखों से दम साधे यह सब देखती रही । और यही भगत उसे दिखाना भी चाहता था । आज उसने एक तीर से दो शिकार किये थे ।
वास्तव में वह रूपा के अरमान भङकाने में कामयाब रहा था । रूपा के मन में कामनाओं का तूफ़ान सा उमङ रहा था ।

----------


## xman

जैसे ही घङी ने रात के ग्यारह बजाये । रूपा एक झटके से बिस्तर से उठकर खङी हो गयी । अभी वह पहले के दिनों की तरह चुपचाप पंजामाली जाने के लिये निकलने ही वाली थी कि उसे अपने पीछे वही चिर परिचित स्पर्श का अहसास हुआ । और इसके साथ ही उसके शरीर में खुशी की लहर सी दौङ गयी । स्पर्श वहीं आ चुका था । और हमेशा की तरह पीछे उसके साथ सटा हुआ था ।
- र र रू प पा ! वह उसके दिमाग में बोला - तुम्हारी याद मुझे फ़िर से खींच लायी ।
- अ अ आज मैं भी ! वह थरथराती आवाज में बोली - बैचेन हूँ । उस कमीने भगत ने आज मेरे सामने ही  भाभी को..।
- मैं जानता हूँ । स्पर्श उसी तरह धीरे धीरे बोला - और खास इसीलिये आया हूँ । वह आधा भगत मुझे मसान समझता है । और सोचता है कि वह मुझे काबू में कर लेगा । पर उसके लिये ऐसा करना संभव नहीं है । उल्टे मैं उसे तिगनी का नाच नचाने वाला हूँ । बस तुम गौर से मेरी बात सुनो । रूप मेरी रानी मैं तुम्हें बहुत चाहता हूँ ।
रूपा ध्यान से उसकी बात सुनने लगी । ज्यों ज्यों स्पर्श उसको बात बताता जा रहा था । उसके चेहरे पर अनोखी चमक बङती जा रही थी । एक नये रोमांच का पूर्व काल्पनिक अनुभव करते हुये उसकी आँखे नशे से बन्द होने लगी ।

----------


## xman

दोस्तों आपको ये कहानी कैसी लगी 
आपके कॉमेंट्स का इंतजार है मुझे
आगे की कहानी आपके कुछ कॉमेंट्स और रेपुटेसन के बाद
मेने पूरी कहानी लिख रखी है 
बस आप कॉमेंट्स दे ताकि कहानी आगे बढ़ाऊ

----------


## devilking78626

मित्र आपकी कहानी तो मजेदार है... परन्तु भुतिया हवेली को कब पुरा कर रहे हो.... पहले उसे जल्दी पुरा करे:clap:

----------


## xman

> मित्र आपकी कहानी तो मजेदार है... परन्तु भुतिया हवेली को कब पुरा कर रहे हो.... पहले उसे जल्दी पुरा करे:clap:


मित्र भुतिया हवेली को ज्यादा स्पीड से पूरा नहीं कर सकता क्यों की वो कहानी मुझे लिखनी पड़ती है
ये तो पूरी लिखी हुई है फिर भी उसको मैं जल्द ही पूरी करने की कोशिश करूँगा 
सूत्र आगमन पर आपका स्वागत है

----------


## meenarp1

अक्स-मेनन जी आप की कहानियो का कोई जवाब नहीं

----------


## xman

> अक्स-मेनन जी आप की कहानियो का कोई जवाब नहीं


तारीफ के लिए शुक्रिया 
मेरे पास बहुत सी ऐसी कहानिया है जिनको पढ़कर इन्सान का रोम-रोम रोमांच से भर उठे 
पर मैं सोच रहा हूँ की भुत-प्रेत की कहानियां यहाँ पोस्ट करने से पहले प्रशासक जी से आज्ञा ले लूँ 
आप बने रहिये इस सूत्र पर मैं जल्द ही आगे की कहानी अपडेट करूँगा

----------


## rameshsh

bahut acchi suruat he...aage kiya?

----------


## shahbaaz4

बहुत अच्छी कहानी है दोस्त .लिखते रहिये. आपकी कहानी बहुत पसंद आई.लेकिन दोस्त एक विनती है कहानी को एक बार शुरू कर के बीच में रोका मत करें .

----------


## xman

मित्रों सिर्फ भुतिया हवेली कोई छोड़कर मैं किसी भी कहानी को अपडेट करने में समय नहीं लगाऊंगा
बस आप लोग अपने कॉमेंट्स और रेपो चालू रखें
मैं भी अपनी कहानी बिना रुके चालू रखूँगा

----------


## xman

- स्पर्श ! वह फ़िर मदहोश होकर बोली - मैं प्यासी हूँ । बहुत प्यासी..।
- हाँ रूप ! स्पर्श लरजते स्वर में बोला ।
फ़िर वह बिस्तर पर गिरती चली गयी । और कुछ ही क्षणों में उसके कपङे तिरस्कृत से अलग पङे हुये थे ।
- हा..! अचानक रूपा मानों सोते से जागी । यह सब क्या हो रहा है उसके साथ ? वह मानों गहन अँधकार में गिरती ही चली जा रही हो । चारों तरफ़ गहरा अँधकार । और वह बिना किसी आधार के नीचे गिरती ही चली जा रही थी । कहीं कोई नहीं था । बस अँधेरा ही अँधेरा । फ़िर वह अँधेरे की एक लम्बी सुरंग में स्वतः गिरती चली गयी । पता नहीं कब तक । गिरती रही । गिरती रही । और अन्त में उस सुरंग का मुँह योनि के समान दरबाजे में खुला । तुरन्त दो पहलवान जैसे लोगों ने उसे अपने पीछे आने का इशारा किया । और वह मन्त्रमुग्ध सी उनके पीछे चलती गयी ।
एक अंधेरे से ही घिरी पीली सी बगिया में वे दोनों उसे छोङकर गायव हो गये । वह ठगी सी खङी रह  गयी । बगिया के पेङ बँधे हुये प्रेतों की तरह शाँत से खङे  मानों उसी को देख रहे थे । कहीं कोई नहीं था । रूपा को ऐसा लगा । मानों प्रलय के बाद धरती पर विनाश हो गया हो । और समस्त धरती जनजीवन से रहित हो गयी हो । फ़िर वह कैसे जीवित बची रह गयी ? बहुत दूर कुछ आवादी जैसे मकान नजर आ रहे थे ।

----------


## xman

उसे बहुत कोशिश करने पर अपना घर हल्का सा याद आता था । और तुरन्त ही भूल जाता था । उसे अन्दर से लग रहा था कि वह डरना चाह रही थी । पर डर भी नहीं पा रही थी । उसे कभी कभी  दिल में रोने जैसी हूक भी उठ रही थी । पर वह रो भी नहीं पा रही थी । उसकी समस्त इच्छायें भावनायें एक अदृश्य जादुई नियंत्रण में थी ।  जिससे वह बाहर निकलना चाहती थी । पर निकल नहीं पा रही थी ।
फ़िर अचानक रूपा को कुछ इच्छा हुयी । और वह खिंचती हुयी सी बस्ती की तरफ़ चलने लगी ।
तभी उसकी गरदन पर गर्म गर्म सांसो जैसी हवा का स्पर्श हुआ । सांसो जैसा । मगर कुछ और ही तरह का ।
- र र र रूप ! उसे वही परिचित आवाज सुनाई दी । और उसके जिस्म में अनजानी खुशी की लहर सी दौङ गयी । इस अपरिचित बियावान जगह पर स्पर्श के मिलने से उसे बहुत राहत मिली ।
- स्पर्श हम कहाँ है ? वह सहमी सी बोली - ये प्रथ्वी तो नहीं मालूम होती ।
- हाँ रूपा ! तुम सच कह रही हो । ये प्रथ्वी नहीं हैं । बल्कि ये अतृप्त और अकाल मृत्यु को प्राप्त इंसानों के रहने का प्रेतलोक है । तुम यहाँ अपने आंतरिक शरीर से आयी हो । तुम्हारा स्थूल शरीर तुम्हारे कमरे में मृतक के समान ही पङा है । क्या तुम्हें भय लग रहा है रानी ?
उसने न में सिर हिलाया । और अपने बदन पर स्पर्श की छुअन महसूस करने लगी ।

----------


## xman

विशेष - मेरा आप सभी से आग्रह है । ये प्रेतकथायें आप सिर्फ़ मनोंरंजन की दृष्टि से पढें । और प्रेत होते हैं । या नहीं होते हैं ? इसके भी चक्कर में न पङकर आप आधुनिक समय का यही विचार मानें कि - भूत प्रेत कुछ नहीं होते । क्योंकि वे हों । या न हों । उन्हें मानने की बजाय न मानने में अधिक लाभ होता है । दूसरे मेरे पुराने पाठक जानते ही हैं कि - ये सब कहानियाँ में आप लोगों की बेहद डिमांड पर ही लिखता हूँ । वास्तव में नई सी जानकारियाँ देती ये कहानी रोमांचक तो होती हैं । पर इन्हें पढने से लाभ कुछ नहीं होता । क्योंकि अक्सर पाठक इनका अच्छा पक्ष न देखकर खराब पक्ष से अधिक प्रभावित हो जाते हैं ।

----------


## xman

चोखा भगत पंजामाली के शमसान में पहुँचा । आज वह सिद्धि हेतु आया था । चोखा कई दिनों से इसके लिये चक्कर काट रहा था । तब रात दस बजे के करीब उसे दाह के लिये जाती लाश मिली थी । वह एक हंडिया और चावल साथ ले आया था । यह सिद्धि उसे लपटा बाबा ने बतायी थी । चोखा खुद क्योंकि अनपढ टायप इंसान था । और शौकिया ही तांत्रिक बना था । इसलिये उसने इधर इधर बाबाओं के पास बैठकर कुछ छोटे मोटे मन्त्र तन्त्र जन्त्र आदि सीख लिये थे । और इन्ही से काम करता हुआ वह अंधविश्वासी टायप मूढ औरतों में खासा लोकप्रिय था । मन्त्र तन्त्र से आकर्षित औरतें अक्सर उससे प्रभावित हो जाती थी । तब वह साधारण बातों में नमक मिर्च लगाकर उसमें भय पैदा करते हुये उनका मनमाना इस्तेमाल करता था ।
इसके अलावा एक कारण और भी था । हराम की खाने के हुनर में उस्ताद चोखा शरीर से बलिष्ठ था । अतः जब वह औरत को अनोखी तृप्ति का अहसास कराता था । तब वे वैसे ही उसकी गुलाम हो जाती थी । और अपनी ऐसी ही खूबियों के चलते चोखा मानता था कि उस पर भगवान की खासी कृपा है । और इसलिये उसकी पाँचों उंगलियाँ घी में और सर कङाही में है । पर जैसे कहा जाता है ना - अन्त बुरे का बुरा ।
उसके भी बुरे दिन शुरू हो चुके थे ।

----------


## xman

चोखा की अपेक्षा लपटा बाबा जिगरवाला और बृह्मचारी था । लपटा वास्तव में संयोगवश इस लाइन में आ गया था । दरअसल लपटा की एक पुरानी पैत्रक जमीन नदी के किनारे पर थी । जिसको बहुत लम्बे समय से लावारिस पङी होने के कारण लोगों ने कब्रिस्तान बना लिया था ।
जब लपटा को अपनी जमीन की हकीकत का पता चला । तब उसने इसका विरोध करते हुये वहीं कब्रिस्तान में अपनी झोंपङी बना ली । और शवों को दफ़नाने से मना करने लगा । तब झगङे की नौबत आ गयी । और लोग जबरदस्ती शब को दफ़ना जाते थे । इसका उपाय लपटा ये करता था कि दफ़नाये गये शवों को रात में खोदकर नदी में बहा देता था । अतः अपनी इसी जिद के कारण और दिन रात शवों के सम्पर्क में रहने के कारण उसके चेहरे पर भयानकता और स्वभाव में बेहद निडरता आ गयी थी । फ़िर कालांतर में वह कुछ शव साधना वाले साधकों के सम्पर्क में आया । और इस तरह लपटा बाबा बन गया । बस उसकी खासियत ये थी कि वह लंगोट का पक्का था । और औरतों को कतई लिफ़्ट नहीं देता था । चोखा अक्सर लपटा के पास आता जाता था । और कुछ प्रयोग उसने लपटा से सीखे थे ।
रात के लगभग ग्यारह बज चुके थे ।  और शव को जलाने आये लोग वहाँ से जा चुके थे । चिता की आग अभी भी धधक रही थी । उनके जाते ही पेङों के पीछे छिपा चोखा निकल आया । और सावधानी से इधर उधर देखता हुआ जलते मुर्दे के पास आकर बैठ गया ।

----------


## xman

उसने सिर्फ़ एक लंगोट पहना हुआ था । और सांवली बलिष्ठ कसरती देह से जिन्दा भूत ही लग रहा था । चोखा पहले भी शव के पास रात गुजारने के अनुभवों से गुजर चुका था । अतः उसके मन में नाम मात्र का भी भय न था । हाँ दूसरी बातों को लेकर भय था । क्या थी वे बातें ?
तब स्वतः ही उसके दिमाग में लपटा बाबा के बोल गूँजे - मगर सावधान चोखे ! सिद्धि के दौरान कोई रूपसी नग्न अर्धनग्न अवस्था में आकर तुझे काम निमन्त्रण दे । उसको स्वीकार नहीं करना । कोई डाकिनी शाकिनी डायन चुङैल तुझे भयभीत करे । करने देना । तू शान्त होकर अपना काम करना । अगर तू किसी भी तरह बहका । तो तेरी मौत निश्चित है । हाँ मौत । वो भी अकाल मौत ।

----------


## xman

चोखा के भय से रोंगटे खङे हो गये । शमसान और तामसी शक्तियों की इस तरह की निकृष्ट साधना जिसमें डाकिनी शाकिनी प्रकट होने वाली थी । से रूबरू होने का उसका पहला ही चांस था । पर यह वह भी नहीं जानता था कि यह पहला चांस ही उसका आखिरी चांस होने वाला था ।
चोखा ने हंडिया मुर्दे के पास ही रख दी । और उसके पानी में चावल और कुछ अन्य चीजे डाल दी । फ़िर उसने अपने सामान की पोटली से तेल निकाला । और सारे बदन पर मलने लगा । पूरे बदन को तेल से तर बतर करने के बाद उसने चिता की गर्म गर्म राख को बदन पर मलना शुरू किया । और कुछ ही देर में भयानक काले जिन्न के समान नजर आने लगा । उसकी लाल लाल आँखे चिता के मद्धिम प्रकाश में खूंखार चीते की भांति चमकने लगी ।
- खुश हो कालका ! कहते हुये उसने चावल की हंडिया चिता पर पकने के लिये रख दी । और फ़िर गांजे से भरी चिलम को चिता की आग से जलाकर पीने लगा । निकृष्ट डरावनी साधनाओं में नशा भय को बहुत कम कर देता है । ये उसका माना हुआ अनुभव था । अतः उसने आज भी वही काम किया था ।
नशीली चिलम का सुट्टा जैसे ही उसके दिमाग में चङता । वह और भयंकर सा हो उठता । पूरी चिलम पीते पीते उसकी आँखे इस तरह लाल हो गयीं । मानों उनसे खून छलक रहा हो ।

----------


## xman

फ़िर उसने चिता से काफ़ी गर्म राख उठायी । और जमीन पर एक बिछावन के रूप में बिछा दी । फ़िर उस पर बैठकर वह मन्त्र पढने में तल्लीन हो गया । क्लीं क्लीं जैसे बीज मन्त्रों के साथ डाकिनी शाकिनी कालका आदि शब्द बीच बीच में उसके मुँह से धीरे धीरे निकलने लगे । और वह झूमने सा लगा ।
उसके आसपास शमशान में विचरने वाले गण एकत्र होने लगे । मगर तांत्रिक से कुछ अनजाना भय सा खाते हुये वे उससे एक निश्चित दूरी पर ही रहे । तब कुछ बङे गण आये । और चोखा को अपने बदन पर प्रेत वायु के झोंको जैसा अहसास होने लगा ।
( यह अहसास इस तरह होता है । जैसे एक इंसान दूसरे इंसान की गरदन आदि पर हल्की सी फ़ूँक मारे । और ये अहसास अक्सर कान के पास ही गरदन तक अधिक होता है )
फ़िर उसके सामने शाकिनी आदि प्रत्यक्ष होने लगी । हड्डियों के कंकाल सी और कभी काली गन्दी सी वे स्थूल शरीरी सी भी दिखती औरतें निर्वस्त्र थी । उनके उलझे हुये बाल बहुत गन्दे और हवा में उङते थे । उनकी कमर पर नीच देवियों की भांति हड्डियों की मालायें भी बँधी थी । उनके काले स्तन नोकीले और तने थे । ऐसे बहुत से अन्य अनुभव चोखे को होते रहे । पर लपटा की बात को ध्यान रखता हुआ बहुत हल्का सा ही विचलित होता हुआ वह अपने काम में ही लगा रहा ।

----------


## xman

यकायक ।
तभी मानों पंजामाली में बहार उतरी ।
छन छन छन छन..की मधुर लय ताल के साथ एक अनिद्ध सर्वांग सुन्दरी ने वहाँ कदम रखा । और चहलकदमी सी करते हुये मानों शमसान का निरीक्षण करने लगी । सारी प्रेतनियाँ अपनी जगह स्तब्ध खङी रह गयी । और सब कुछ भूलकर बस इस अदभुत नायिका को देखने लगी । जो मानों किसी परीलोक से परी की भांति अचानक उतर आयी हो । उसके जगमग जगमग करते सौन्दर्य से मानों अँधेरे में भी प्रकाश फ़ैल गया हो । शमशान जैसा स्थान भी स्वर्ग के उपवन में बदल गया हो ।

----------


## xman

चोखा भगत आँखे बन्द किये तेजी से मन्त्र का जाप कर रहा था । किसी औरत के पायलों के नूपुर की मधुर छन छन छन उसे भी सुनायी दी थी । पर लपटा की चेतावनी को ध्यान रखता हुआ वह आँखे बन्द किये बैठा ही रहा । और सावधानी से मन्त्र का जाप करता रहा । प्रेतनियाँ उसकी साधना में विघ्न डालने की बात भूलकर उस दिव्य सुन्दरी को ही देखने लगी । छोटे प्रेतों के दिल में अपने जीवित होने के समय जैसी हिलोरे उठने लगी । सभी गण आपस में यही खुसर पुसर कर रहे थे कि - आखिर ये देवी जैसी कौन है ?
ये मनुष्य ही लग रही है । पर मनुष्य जैसे डरपोक प्राणी का इस समय शमशान में उपस्थित होना असंभव था । फ़िर आखिर ये कौन है ? वह प्रेत समुदाय से नहीं थी । यह भी निश्चित ही था ।

----------


## xman

लेकिन इन सबकी हालत से बेखबर एक पेङ की डाली से लटकी हुयी रहस्यमय शख्सियत बङे गौर से इस दिलचस्प नजारे को देख रही थी । और बेसब्री से आने वाले पलों का इंतजार कर रही थी ।
मगर इस सबसे बेपरवाह वह रूपसी धीरे धीरे चहलकदमी सी करती हुयी चोखा के आसपास चक्कर काटती रही । उसने उस मुर्दा ग्राउंड के चारों तरफ़ टहलते हुये कुछ चक्कर से लगाये । और फ़िर आकर ठीक चोखा के सामने खङी हो गयी । उसने किसी मुजरा नायिका की तरह पाँवों की ऐडी हिलाकर घुँघरू छनकाये । फ़िर हाथों की चूङियों को भी खनकाया ।
और बेहद सावधान सधे स्वर में बोली - चोखा भगत ! आँखे खोल । देख मैं आ गयी ।
इस मधुर और धीमी झनकार युक्त आवाज ने भी चोखा को मानों बिजली सा करेंट मारा । और उसने हङबङाकर आँखे खोल दी । फ़िर मानों उसके होश ही उङ गये ।
- रूपा..तू ! वह एकदम उछलते हुये बोला ।
वास्तव में उसके सामने रूपा ही खङी थी । इस धरती पर किसी गलती से शाप भोगने आयी मनुष्य रूपिणी अप्सरा । पीले रंग की कढी हुयी साङी और काला ब्लाउज पहने काली लिपिस्टक लगाये वह दूध जैसी गोरी.. गोरी एकदम उसके सामने ही खङी थी । एक मधुर मोहक और आमन्त्रण भरी मुस्कान के साथ ।

----------


## xman

चोखा मानों होश ही खो बैठा । वह भूल ही गया कि किसलिये यहाँ आया है ? वह भूल ही गया कि जिस आधी साधना को वह जागृत कर चुका है । उसे बीच में छोङने का परिणाम क्या होगा ? वह भूल ही गया । लपटा बाबा की वह चेतावनी - आँधी आये या तूफ़ान । साधना बीच में छोङने का मतलब सिर्फ़ मौत । कारण कोई भी हो । मगर परिणाम एक ही मौत । खिलखिलाती हुयी । सीने पर चङकर मारने वाली खुद बुलायी मौत । वास्तव में इसीलिये कहा है - क्या देव । क्या दानव । क्या मनुष्य़ । क्या अन्य । कामवासना ने सबको मुठ्ठी में किया हुआ है । फ़िर भला चोखा कैसे बच सकता था ।
- हाँ भगत ! रूपा किसी देवी के समान मधुर मुस्कान के साथ बोली - मैं तेरी चाहत में यहाँ तक भी खिंची चली आयी । यही चाहता था न तू ।
- मगर..तेरे घर के लोग..तू.. मतलब..! वह अटक अटक कर बोला - इस समय यहाँ आ कैसे गयी ।

----------


## xman

भगत ! वे सब सोये पङे हैं । जिस तरह इंसान सदियों से अग्यान की मोह निद्रा में सोया हुआ है । फ़िर तूने सुना नहीं है कि - प्यार अँधा होता है भगत । फ़िर मैं तेरे सपनों की रानी भी हूँ । तू कल्पना में मुझे भोगता था । आज इस देवी ने तेरी सुन ली । तेरी मनोकामना पूर्ण हुयी । आज तेरे ख्वावों की मलिका तेरे सामने खङी है । आखिर कब तक मैं तेरा प्यार कबूल न करती ।
चोखा को कहीं न कहीं किसी गङबङ का किसी धोखे का अहसास हो रहा था । और वह एकदम किसी जादुई तरीके से आसमान से उतरी हुयी इस मेनका के रूपजाल से बचना भी चाहता था । पर जाने क्यों अपने आपको असमर्थ सा भी महसूस कर रहा था । उसकी छठी इन्द्रिय बारबार उसे खतरे का अहसास करा रही थी । पर जैसे ही वह रूपा को देखता । उसका दिमाग मानों शून्य 0 हो जाता ।
- लेकिन..। वह हकलाता हुआ सा बोला - तुझे यहाँ आने में डर..?

----------


## xman

भगत ! रूप की नायिका फ़िर से खनकते हुये सम्मोहित करने वाले स्वर में बोली - इस अगर मगर किन्तु परन्तु लेकिन वेकिन में समय नष्ट न कर । मैं कह चुकी हूँ - प्यार अँधा होता है । वह अँजाम की परवाह नहीं करता । वह किसी भी बात की परवाह नहीं करता ।
- परन्तु..। न चाहते हुये फ़िर भी भगत के मुँह से निकल ही गया ।
और तब अपनी उपेक्षा से रूठकर मानों वह अनुपम सुन्दरी जाने को मुङी । भगत का मानों कलेजा ही किसी ने काट डाला हो ।
- ठहरो रूपा ! कहते हुये वह अपने राख आसन से उठ गया । उसने एक बेबसी की निगाह चिता पर रखी हंडिया पर डाली । और गले से माला उतार कर चिता पर फ़ेंक दी । चंडूलिका का काम हथियार फ़िर कामयाव रहा था । सफ़लता से चलती साधना सिद्धि खण्डित हो चुकी थी । गणों की खुशी का ठिकाना नहीं था । वे दिलचस्पी से सारा नजारा देख रहे थे ।
रूपा ने अपना आँचल नीचे गिरा दिया । उसके उन्नत स्तन भगत को चुनौती देने लगे । भगत ने तेजी से उसे आलिंगन में भर लिया । और रूपा मेरी रूपा ओ मेरी जान करने लगा ।
तभी जंगली पेङ की डाली से झूलता हुआ वह साया तेजी से हवा में लहराता हुआ सा आया । और भगत में समाते हुये उसने भगत को अपने आवेश में ले लिया । एक क्षण को सिर्फ़ एक क्षण को भगत बेजान लाश के समान गिरने को हुआ । मगर दूसरे ही क्षण लङखङा कर संभल गया । इसके साथ ही गणों को मानों होश आया । और वे तेजी से वहाँ से चले गये । चोखा फ़िर से किसी पहलवान की तरह तनकर खङा हो गया । और रूपा के बदन  को सहलाने लगा ।

----------


## xman

फ़िर वह लरजते हुये से स्वर में बोला - र र र रूप ! मेरी रानी ।
- हाँ..स्पर्श..! रूपा आँखे बन्द कर बोली - कितनी तङपी हूँ मैं ..।
- स स स सुन्दरी..अ.अ.आज तेरी त्रुप्ति होगी ! वह उसे समेटता हुआ बोला - इस मानव शरीर के द्वारा ।
फ़िर वह दोनों मुर्दे के पास ही गिरते चले गये । और एकाकार होने लगे । रूपा कराहने लगी । और स्पर्श उसे घङी की सुईयों की भांति उसी स्थान पर गोल गोल घुमाने लगा । उसी अवस्था में जब सरकते सरकते रूपा मुर्दे की राख के एकदम समीप पहुँची । तब वह मुठ्ठी में राख भर भरकर चोखा पर फ़ेंकने लगी ।
दो घण्टे बीत गये ।
रूपा निढाल सी एक तरफ़ बैठी थी । चोखा अलग जमीन पर बैठा था । वह किसी खूँखार शेरनी की तरह रति स्थान पर टपके रक्त को देख रही थी । उसकी आँखों में घृणा का सागर उमङ रहा था ।
फ़िर अचानक वह उठी । इसके साथ ही किसी यन्त्र सा चोखा भी खङा हो गया । वह रक्त के पास पहुँची । और उसे उँगली से लगाया । फ़िर उसने चोखा का तिलक किया । और अपने माथे पर गोल बिन्दी लगायी ।
- अब ! वह खतरनाक स्वर में बोली - जाओ ( फ़िर वह चीखी - जाओ तुम । मैंने कहा । जाओssss..।

----------


## xman

चोखा के बदन से परछाई नुमा साया निकलकर पेङ पर चला गया । चोखा फ़िर लङखङाया । और गिरता गिरता संभल गया । बल्कि वह गिरने ही वाला था । जब रूपा ने उसे संभाला ।
- तूने..। फ़िर यकायक वह घोर नफ़रत से बोली - मेरा कौमार्य भंग किया । बोल.. तूने मेरी वो अमानत । जो मैंने.. अपने पति को.. सौंपने को रखी थी । उसे नष्ट किया । बोल..पापी..बोल..अब बोलता क्यों नहीं ।
चोखा को समझ में नहीं आ रहा था । वह क्या कह रही है । और क्यों कह रही है । उसे तेज चक्कर सा आ रहा था । और वह मुश्किल से खङा हो पा रहा था ।
रूपा ने किसी महाराष्ट्रियन औरत की भांति साङी समेटी । उसने साङी का पल्लू कसकर खोंसा ।
फ़िर वह किसी लङाका की भांति चोखा की तरफ़ बङी । और जबरदस्त घूँसा चोखा के जबङे पर मारा । चोखा को काली रात में दिन सा नजर आने लगा । घूँसा उसे किसी भारी घन की चोट के समान महसूस हुआ । उसका जबङा हिल गया । और खून निकलने लगा ।
फ़िर रूपा ने किसी दक्ष फ़ायटर की तरह उसे लात घूँसों पर रख लिया । चोखा पलटवार तो दूर अपना बचाव भी न कर सका । और अन्त में पस्त होकर चिता के पास ही गिर पङा । उसकी नाक से भल भल कर खून निकल रहा था ।

----------


## xman

तब घायल शेरनी सी रूपा ने अपनी झूलती लटों को अपने सुन्दर मुखङे पर पीछे फ़ेंका । और गहरी गहरी सांसे लेने लगी । उसका सीना तेजी से ऊपर नीचे हो रहा था ।
- धन्यवाद चंडूलिका । उसके कानों में सुनाई दिया - धन्यवाद देवी ।
- ऐ । अचानक वह गुर्राई - खाली धन्यवाद नहीं वेताल । हमें शरीर बार बार नहीं मिलते । वो भी ऐसे काम प्रवाहित माहौल में । जलती चिता । दो माध्यम जिस्म । वो भी जवान कन्या । और कद्दावर मनुष्य । मैं मृत्युवाहिनी हमेशा इसी की भूखी रहती हूँ ।
- पर । उसके कानों में भयभीत स्वर सुनाई दिया - ये माध्यम रूपा मर जायेगी देवी । और मैं इससे बहुत प्यार करता हूँ ।
- मर जाने दे । वह नफ़रत से बोली - मैं तो चाहती हूँ । सभी मर जायें । इस समाज की मूर्ख बन्दिशों के चलते ही हम प्रेतनियाँ अतृप्त मरी हैं । तू भी इन्हीं मनुष्यों का शिकार ही तो हुआ था । मनुष्य । हाँ मनुष्य । जो कभी हम भी थे ।
कहते कहते अचानक वह फ़ूट फ़ूटकर रोने लगी । फ़िर तेज स्वर में अट्टाहास करने लगी । यकायक उसने भरपूर थप्पङ चोखा के गाल पर मारा । और उसी पल चोखा उस पर झपट पङा । चिता पूरी तरह जल चुकी थी । अब उसमें अंगार ना के बराबर थे । बस उसकी राख ही गर्म थी ।
रूपा अपने प्राकृतिक रूप में खुल गयी । चोखा ने उसे उसी चिता के ऊपर लिटा दिया ।
- वेताल ! रूपा आह भरती हुयी बोली - तू कितना सुख देता है ।
- हाँ । चोखा बोला - चंडूलिका साक्षी ! तू अदभुत है । मौत की देवी

----------


## xman

कलियारी कुटी ।
दोपहर के एक बजे का समय था । अचानक ध्यान में लेटे हुये प्रसून ने आँखे खोल दी । वह सचेत होकर बैठ गया । और ध्यान टूटने की वजह सोचने लगा । तुरन्त ही उसे अपने ध्यान टूटने की वजह पता चल गयी । वे दो साये थे । जो उसी के बारे में बात करते हुये कलियारी काटेज की तरफ़ आ रहे थे । आन लगी हुयी सिद्ध कुटी ने किसी सचेत पहरेदार की तरह उसे सूचना कर दी थी । और तब वह तेजी से निकलकर झरना पार करते हुये कुछ दूर बनी उस पहाङी पर आ गया । जिस पर एक घने वृक्ष के नीचे दो बङी पत्थर की शिलाएं एक डबल बेड की तरह बिछी हुयी थी ।
( कलियारी कुटी के बारे में विस्तार से जानने के लिये पूर्व प्रकाशित प्रेत कथा - प्रेतनी का मायाजाल देखें )

----------


## xman

वह उन्हीं शिला में से एक पर बैठ गया । और सिगरेट सुलगाकर आगंतुकों की प्रतीक्षा करने लगा । दरअसल वह नहीं चाहता था कि कुछ ही दूर गुप्त ढंग से बनी कलियारी काटेज के बारे में किसी को पता चले । पहले तो अदृश्य रूप से प्रतिबन्धित उस एरिया में कोई प्रवेश कर ही नहीं सकता था । और अगर करने की कोशिश भी करता । तो सिवाय उसे डरावने अनुभव के कुछ भी हासिल नहीं होने वाला था ।
फ़िर भी एक सच्चे सिद्ध योगी के नियमों का पालन करते हुये वह किसी को ऐसे अनुभवों से भी दूर रखना चाहता था । बस उसे हैरत इस बात की होती थी कि कैसे उसे जरूरतमन्द खोजते हुये इस अत्यन्त वीरान जगह पर भी आ ही जाते थे ।
जैसे ही वह साये उसके नजदीक आये । उनमें से एक को प्रसून ने तुरन्त पहचान लिया । वह मनोहर था । उसके गुरु की पुरानी पहचान वाला आदमी । दूसरा उसके लिये एकदम अपरिचित था । उनके इतने आसानी से वहाँ पहुँचने की वजह अब प्रसून को पता चल गयी थी । मनोहर ।
- बङे भाई ! कहते हुये उमर में उससे बङे मनोहर ने उसके चरण स्पर्श किये । और छाती से लग गया । फ़िर वह बोला - सच कह रहा हूँ । बता नहीं सकता । आज आपको देखकर कितनी खुशी हो रही है ।
वे दोनों भी दूसरी शिला पर बैठ गये । मनोहर बाबाजी के बारे में और तमाम पुरानी यादों के बारे में प्रफ़ुल्लित हुआ सा बात करने लगा ।
प्रसून को भी गुरु के बारे में सुनते हुये अच्छा लग रहा था । अतः वह आराम से सुनता रहा । कई वर्ष बाद मिलने से वे दोनों साथ आये व्यक्ति को मानों भूल ही गये ।

----------


## xman

अरे हाँ ! फ़िर मानों मनोहर को कुछ याद आया - प्रसून जी ! ये मेरा दोस्त चोखे है । ये भी भगत है । पर अबकी बार यह किसी ऐसी हवा वयार के चक्कर में उलझ गया कि इससे निबटते नहीं बन रहा । यह कहता है कि वे कई दुष्ट आत्मायें हैं । जिनके कारण यह उनको संभाल नहीं पा रहा । उनमें कुछ पिशाच मसान जिन्न जैसी प्रेत आत्मायें भी हैं । जिसकी वजह से ये कमजोर पङ जाता है । वैसे ये भी पहुँचा हुआ भगत है ।
प्रसून भावरहित मुख से उसकी बात सुनता रहा । फ़िर उसने सिगरेट सुलगायी । और केस उनकी तरफ़ बङाया । चोखे ने एक सिगरेट जला ली । मनोहर सिगरेट नहीं पीता । उसने अपने पास से बीङी जला ली ।
- वो मसान ! भगत बङी गम्भीरता से बोला - एक कुंवारी लङकी के ऊपर सवार है । और मेरे ख्याल से उसे एक साल से ऊपर हो गया । अभी कुछ समय से मैं उसका उपचार कर रहा हूँ । पर मुसीवत यह है । लङकी छुप छुप कर डेरे ( प्रेतवासा के स्थान ) पर जाती रही है । अतः कई प्रकार की वायु से आवेशित हो चुकी है । मैं एक का इंतजाम करता हूँ । तब तक दूसरा हावी हो जाता है । अतः इस कार्य हेतु दो या अधिक तांत्रिक शक्तियों की आवश्यकता है । तब कुछ बात बन सकती है ।
प्रसून के मन में आया । इस फ़्राड आदमी के जोरदार झापङ लगाये । और लात घूँसो से मार मार कर इसका बुरा हाल कर दे । पर मनोहर की तरफ़ देखते हुये उसने जबरन अपनी इच्छा पर नियन्त्रण किया । उसके  दिल में जोरदार इच्छा हुयी कि काश ! मेरी जगह तू नीलेश के पास पहुँचा होता । तो हमेशा के लिये भगतई करना भूल जाता । तांत्रिकों के नाम पर कलंक ।

----------


## xman

भगत जी ! लेकिन प्रत्यक्ष में सौम्य मुस्कराहट के साथ वह बोला - आपके भगतई जीवन में कभी कोई मरीज अगिया वेताल प्रेताबाधा से पीङित आया है ।
- अगिया वेताल ! चोखा के दिमाग में मानों बम फ़टा हो । वह अपनी जगह पर उछलते उछलते बचा ।
और आँखे फ़ाङ फ़ाङकर प्रसून को देखने लगा । जो किसी दिव्य आत्मा की तरह मधुर मुस्कान के साथ उसी को देख रहा था ।
अगिया वेताल ..अगिया वेताल..बारबार चोखे के दिमाग में यह अजीव सा नया शब्द गूँजने लगा । वह समझ गया कि वह शेखी कितना ही मारे । पर रूपा के रूप जाल में फ़ँसकर उसने भारी मुसीवत मोल ले ली थी ।
- बङे भाई ! मनोहर उत्सुकता से बोला - ये नाम पहली बार सुना है । अगिया वेताल क्या होता है भाई ? मैंने तो आज तक विक्रम वेताल ही सुना था ।
मनोहर के सरल भाव पर प्रसून की हँसी निकलते निकलते बची । फ़िर वह बोला - मनोहर जी ! जो इंसान अकाल मृत्यु को प्राप्त होते हैं । और किसी भी कारणवश उनका दाहकर्म या अंतिम संस्कार समय पर नहीं हो पाता । तब लावारिस ढंग से पङी हुयी ऐसी उपेक्षित लाश को मसान प्रेत आदि अधिकार में ले लेते हैं ।

----------


## THE RAZ

bhai bhutia haveli ko bhi pura kar do
bachee ki jaan loge kya

----------


## xman

- वो क्यों भाई ? मनोहर उत्सुकता से बोला ।
- एकदम पक्का तो मैं भी नहीं कह सकता । बात अधिक न बङाने के उद्देश्य से प्रसून ने सफ़ेद झूठ बोला - पर शायद  वे भोजन के लिये उसका इस्तेमाल करते हैं । अब ये मत पूछना । वे उसका भोजन किस तरह करते हैं । तब ऐसी लाश से जुङा मृतात्मा कुछ प्रक्रिया से गुजरकर ( जिसकी लाश थी ) अगिया वेताल हो जाता है ।

लेकिन इस शब्द को दूसरे कई अन्य अर्थों में भी प्रयोग किया जाता है । वास्तव में वेताल का सही अर्थ बिना लय यानी बे ताल के होना भी है । बिना नियन्त्रण के होना भी है । और अगिया को बहुत सी जगह स्थानीय बोली में आग के लिये प्रयोग किया जाता है । अतः ऐसी आग जो बेकाबू हो । नियन्त्रण के बाहर हो । उसे भी अगिया वेताल कहते हैं । इस तरह जब बेतहाशा गर्मी पङती है । जैसे मानों आग ही बरस रही हो । उसे भी अगिया वेताल कहते हैं । एक अगिया वेताल शिव का गण भी होता है । ( फ़िर वह मानों नीलेश को याद करता हुआ बोला । जिसने अपने स्वभाव अनुसार इस प्रेत का नाम ही बदल दिया था  ) लेकिन इस शब्द अगिया वेताल से कहानीकारों कवियों आदि ने अगिया को अंगिया करते हुये स्त्री के आंतरिक वस्त्र अंगिया यानी चोली से जोङकर तमाम तरह के श्रंगारिक भावों उपमाओं आदि से विभिन्न कल्पनायें की हैं ।
- लेकिन भाई ! मनोहर फ़िर से बोला - आप अगिया वेताल की कहानी क्यों सुनाने लगे ?

----------


## xman

- क्योंकि । प्रसून मनोहर को गौर से देखता हुआ बोला - रुपाली शर्मा अगिया वेताल से ही पीङित है ।
चोखा भगत के छक्के छूट गये । उसके चेहरे पर भय साफ़ नजर आने लगा । दरअसल अब तक वह अगिया  वेताल जैसी किसी वायु से परिचित नहीं था । उसके उपचार के बारे में उसे कुछ मालूम नहीं था । और वैसी हालत में उसे लेने के देने पङ सकते थे ।
- महाराज ! अचानक उसके दिल में स्वतः प्रसून के लिये श्रद्धा हुयी - आप मेरी कुछ सहायता कर सकते हो ।
- नहीं । प्रसून दो टूक लहजे में बोला - मैं नहीं । लेकिन मैं इसी काम के उस्ताद को भेज दूँगा ।
- आपसे भी बङा ? चोखा हैरानी से बोला ।
- हाँ । प्रसून सौम्य मुस्कराहट से बोला - मुझसे भी बङा ।
फ़िर वह एक नम्बर सेल पर डायल करने लगा ।

----------


## xman

नीलेश रूपा के शहर पहुँचा । जलवा उसके साथ था । जलवा के साथ उसकी अच्छी टयूनिंग बन गयी थी । जलवा एक सम्पन्न रईस किसान पुत्र था । और 10+2 के बाद उसने पढना ही छोङ दिया था । इसके बाद वह अपनी खेती की देखभाल करता था । और यही काम उसके लिये बहुत था । मस्तमौला जलवा को दो ही शौक थे । एक फ़िल्मों में हीरो बनने का । जिसके लिये वह अपनी तमाम खेती बेचकर भी खुद ही फ़िल्म बनाकर भी हीरो बनना चाहता था । और दूसरा भूतों को देखने का । तथा उनका किसी तरह फ़ोटो खींचने का । इसके पीछे उसका एक खास लालच भी था । उसने किसी चैनल में सुन रखा था कि भूतों के रियल फ़ोटो या वीडियोज आज तक कोई शूट नहीं कर पाया । जिस किसी ने किया भी । वह अन्त में फ़्राड ही साबित हुये । अतः वह सोचता था कि नीलेश भाई के साथ किसी तरह फ़ोटो वीडियो शूट हो जायँ । तो न सिर्फ़ उसके रोकङे से वारे न्यारे हो जायँ । बल्कि वह इंटरनेशनल नेम फ़ेम पर्सन ही हो जाय । इसलिये खास वह नीलेश भाई की जबरदस्त चमचागिरी करता था । क्योंकि नीलेश भाई तो उसने सुना था कि भूतों का बास ही था । अपनी इसी खास ख्वाहिश को पूरा करने हेतु उसने एक विशेष कैमरा भी खरीदा था ।

----------


## xman

> bhai bhutia haveli ko bhi pura kar do
> bachee ki jaan loge kya


भुतिया हवेली को मैं कल अपडेट कर दूंगा 
कल और परसों तक अपडेट थोडा स्लो चलेगा लेकिन परसों यानि सन्डे को अपडेट बहुत सारा दे दूंगा

----------


## xman

जबकि नीलेश अपने ही जैसे उसके मजाकिया स्वभाव और उसके ( नीलेश के ) मन की बात को बोलने से पहले ही समझकर उसको क्रियान्वित करने लगने की समझदारी से प्रभावित था । जलवा की अभी शादी नहीं हुयी थी । और वह करना भी नहीं चाहता था । इस मामले में उसका दर्शन था - दूध पीने के लिये जरूरी नहीं भेंस खरीद कर बाँधी ही जाय ।
इसलिये कल जब उसके गुरुभाई प्रसून का फ़ोन आया । तो पूरी बात सुनकर वह बोला -  समझ गया भाई । अंगिया वेताल ना । देख लेंगे साले को ।
- अंगिया नहीं ! प्रसून हँसते हुये बोला - अगिया वेताल । फ़िर दूसरी तरफ़ की कोई बात सुने बिना ही उसने हँसते हुये ही फ़ोन काट दिया ।
चलते चलते अचानक नीलेश बोला ।
- जलवा ! तूने अंगिया वेताल के बारे में सुना है ?
- भाई अंगिया के बारे में तो सुना है । वही माधुरी दीक्षित वाली पुक पुक पुक अंगिया के पीछे क्या है ? लेकिन ये साला अंगिया वेताल क्या होवे ?
- अंगिया वेताल ! नीलेश मन ही मन मानसी की मधुर कल्पना करता हुआ बोला - वास्तव में एक श्रंगारिक भाव का महत्वपूर्ण शब्द है । जब किसी युवा होती अल्हङ लङकी के स्तन तेजी से विकास करते हैं । उसको भी अंगिया वेताल कहा जाता है । जब किसी प्रेमिका को उसका प्रेमी बाहों में लेकर चुम्बन आलिंगन सहलाना आदि करता है । इसके फ़लस्वरूप उसका सीना तेजी से धक धक करता ऊपर नीचे होता है । इसको भी अंगिया वेताल कहते हैं । और जब कोई नायिका ( प्रेमिका ) अपने प्रेमी को विरहा में याद करती हुयी उससे काल्पनिक अभिसार करती है । और तब उसके नारी अंग रोमांच की अधिकता से भर उठते हैं । उसको भी अंगिया वेताल कहते हैं ।

----------


## xman

एकदम समझ गया भाई ! धक धक करने लगा । जिया मोरा अब तो डरने लगा । सैंया बहियाँ छोङ ना । कच्ची कलियाँ तोङ ना । अंगिया वेताल बा । का कही का हाल बा । अमिया से आम हुयी । मुन्नी बदनाम हुयी । मेरी पहले ही तंग थी चोली । ऊपर से आ गयी वैरन होली ।
- बस बस ! नीलेश घवराकर बोला - एक ही उदाहरण काफ़ी है ।
- वैसे एक बात बोलूँ भाई ! आपने अंगिया पर पूरी Phd ही की हुयी है । पता नहीं हम जैसे ग्यानियों की कदर वैल्यू ये साली दुनियाँ कब समझेगी ? समझेगी कि नहीं भी समझेगी ।
वे रूपा के घर पहुँचे । मनोहर ने उनके आगमन के बारे में पहले ही बता दिया था । अतः तुरन्त उनका भावपूर्ण स्वागत हुआ । लेकिन अपनी अपेक्षा अनुसार किसी बूङे दाङी वाले तांत्रिक की जगह दो युवा लङकों को देखकर पंडितानी को कुछ आश्चर्य सा हुआ । और वह बोलीं - लेकिन बेटा आपके गुरुजी ।
- माँ जी ! नीलेश बेहद सभ्यता से बोला - वे प्लेन से । और फ़िर गाङी से आयेंगे । शायद रात तक पहुँचे । शायद कल तक भी पहुँचे । तब तक हम उनके चेले चपाटे आ गये ।
- और शायद कभी न पहुँचें । जलबा धीरे से अंग्रेजी में बोला ।
पंडितानी को बात मानों समझ आ गयी । उसने तुरन्त सीधा ही उन्हें रूपा के कमरे में ले जाकर बैठा दिया ।
रूप सौन्दर्य की इस अदभुत मल्लिका को देखकर एक बार को नीलेश भी जहाँ का तहाँ खङा रह गया । उफ़ ! जैसे साक्षात रूप की देवी आसमान से धरती पर उतर आयी हो । लङकी थी । या जीती जागती कयामत । ऐसा लगता था । बनाने वाले ने बङी फ़ुरसत में एक एक अंग को बङी सूझबूझ के साथ गढा था ।

----------


## xman

सुन्दर मुखङा । माथा । नाक । होठ । मृगनयनी जैसी आँखे । अप्सराओं जैसे पुष्ट उरोज । मादक नितम्ब । कटि । कदली स्तम्भ जैसी जंघायें । मरमरी हाथों में पतली लम्बी उँगलियाँ । और निगाह में एक खास सम्मोहन । वह एक पूर्ण औरत थी । वह एक पूर्ण सुन्दरी थी ।
- अंगिया वेताल ! नीलेश धीरे से फ़ुसफ़ुसाया । लङकी पर वेताल की ही छाया थी ।
उसको देखते ही रूपा बङी शालीनता से उठी । और दोनों को अभिवादन कर बिस्तर पर ही सिमटकर बैठ गयी । जलवा की निगाह स्वाभाविक ही उसके छलकते स्तनों पर गयी ।
- भाई ! जलवा अपने ही अनुसार फ़ुसफ़ुसाते हुये अंग्रेजी में बोला - इसकी अंगिया वाकई वेताल है ।
मगर उसकी बकबास पर ध्यान न देकर नीलेश मानों रूपा के रूप सम्मोहन से बाहर आता हुआ बोला - क्या नाम है आपका ?
- र र रूप..पा.। वह धीमे मधुर स्वर में बोली ।

----------


## xman

नीलेश के कानों में मानों जल तरंग बज उठी हो । वह समझ रहा था । जलवा को खुद को कंट्रोल रखना मुश्किल हो रहा है । वह मन ही मन रूपा पर टूट पङने की ख्वाहिश सी कर रहा था ।
अभी नीलेश आगे कुछ बोलने ही वाला था कि तभी मालती चाय की ट्रे लिये आ गयी । उसने ट्रे एक तरफ़ रखी । और एक कुर्सी पर बैठ गयी । मालती की इस घर में शायद अच्छी चलती थी । सो पंडितानी उसके बैठते ही बाहर निकल गयी । लेकिन जब मालती ने - माँजी दुकान से आलू चावल भी ले आना । कहा तो नीलेश को उनके जाने का मतलब समझ में आ गया ।
तब मालती ने भूखी बिल्ली के समान उन दो मोटे पुष्ट चूहों को देखा । और होठों पर जीभ फ़ेरी । फ़िर वह अपना आँचल उतारकर उसके पल्लू से अपने चेहरे पर हवा सी करती हुयी बोली - घर गृहस्थी भी हम औरतों के लिये जंजाल है । दिन भर खटो । रात भर खटो । खटो खटो बस खटो ।
- भाई ! जलवा मालती को चोर दृष्टि से देखता हुआ अंग्रेजी में बोला - इसकी अंगिया डबल वेताल मालूम होती है । मेरी लुंगिया वेताल होने लगी । चोली तो इसकी रूमाल से बनी मालूम होती है ।
- शटअप ! नीलेश सख्ती से अंग्रेजी में ही बोला - मेरे को नया बिजनेस मत बता । इधर प्राफ़िट ज्यादा है ।
- भाई ! फ़िर वह रिरियाकर बोला - मैं भी थोङा पार्ट टाइम जाब कर लूँ ।
नीलेश ने मानों किसी शहंशाह के से अन्दाज में उसे स्वीकृति दे दी । और स्वयँ रूपा से बात करने लगा ।
जलवा ने अपनी कुर्सी मालती की तरफ़ घुमायी । और बोला - हाँ तो भाभीजी आप क्या कह रही थी ?

----------


## xman

देखो ना जी ! मालती बुरा सा मुँह बनाकर बोली - आप मर्द लोग हर तरह से फ़ायदे ही फ़ायदे में हो । गर्मी का मौसम । आप लोग आराम से चड्ढी में घूमते हो । आपको चूल्हा भी नहीं फ़ूँकना । बस लुँगी समेटी । और खाना शुरू । खोला मुँह और गप्प गप्प खाना शुरू । सारी परेशानी तो हम औरतें ही सहती हैं । आप मर्दों को नहाना हो । आप सङक पर भी नहा लेते हो । औरत को चार चार कपङा पहनना ही जरूरी है ।
जलवा ने हर बात पर हूँ हूँ करते हुये मानों उससे भारी सहानुभूति जतायी । फ़िर वह बोला - पर एक बात में तो भगवान ने आपको खासा बख्शा है । क्यूँ ठीक है न ?
- किस बात में ? मालती उत्सुकता से बोली ।
- आपको । जलवा मासूमियत से बोला - रोज रोज शेव तो नहीं करनी होती ना । आपके गाल भी एकदम चिकने रहते हैं ।
- अरे भाईसाहब ! वह चंचलता से बोली - बिलकुल लल्लू मालूम होते हो आप । लगता है अभी शादी नहीं हुयी आपकी ?
उनकी बातों से नीलेश का ध्यान उन दोनों की तरफ़ घूम गया । और फ़िर मासूम से चेहरे से जलवा को मालती की बात का मतलव समझने की कोशिश करते देख उसकी जोरदार हँसी निकल गयी । नीलेश को हँसता देखकर रूपा की भी हँसी निकल गयी । अभी भी बात का कोई मतलब न समझते हुये जलवा उनके साथ यूँ ही हँसने लगा । फ़िर न चाहते हुये भी उस सीरियस माहौल में कमरे में ठहाके गूँजने लगे । मालती उन्मुक्त ढंग से हँस रही थी । उसकी तरफ़ देखता हुआ जलवा आउट आफ़ कन्ट्रोल होने लगा ।
हँसते हँसते नीलेश को समझ में नहीं आया कि जलवा को काम का इंसान समझे । या एकदम का फ़ालतू । वो हमेशा ही किसी भी माहौल को अपने ही स्टायल का बना देता था । जो भी हो वह नीलेश को पसन्द था । और उसकी रिक्वायर मेंट पर खरा उतरता था ।

----------


## xman

पंजामाली के घाट से आगे निकल कर नीलेश उसी तरफ़ बढता चला गया । जहाँ नीलेश रूपा को पहली बार नदी के गहरे पानी में ले गया था । और देर तक नदी की जलधारा के बीच उन्मुक्त काम किल्लोल करता रहा था । इस तरह का डेरा ( प्रेतवासा ) कहाँ हो सकता है । यह पहचानना उसके लिये कोई मुश्किल काम नहीं था । आखिरकार एक जगह पहुँचकर वह रुक गया । यहाँ बङी संख्याँ में विलायती बबूल के पेङ और ढेरों अन्य झाङियाँ थी । यहाँ पर नदी ने वलयाकार मोङ लिया था । और काफ़ी बङा ऊसर टायप स्थान खाली पङा हुआ था । आयताकार जमीन पर जले के निशान और खास आकृति में काली रेख के निशान एकदम स्पष्ट बता रहे थे कि वहाँ मुर्दे जलाये जाते थे । कुछ निशान दो चार दिन ही पुराने मालूम होते थे ।
जलवा ने अपने दिल को कङा करने की काफ़ी कोशिश की । फ़िर भी उसके शरीर का एक एक रोयाँ खङा हो गया । नीलेश उसकी हालत समझ रहा था । भूतिया क्षेत्र में रोंये खङे रहना एक सामान्य बात थी । पर यह बात उस पर लागू नहीं होती थी ।

----------


## xman

नीलेश ने उसे बताया नहीं था कि वह यहाँ क्यों आया है । उसने रिस्टवाच में टाइम देखा । आठ बजने वाले थे । फ़िर वह मुर्दों के दाहकर्म स्थान के सामने एक पेङ के नीचे खङा हो गया । उसने सिगरेट सुलगायी ।
और बोला - यहाँ ठीक है ।
उसका मतलब समझते ही जलवा ने तुरन्त एक बङा कपङा वहाँ बिछाया । और उसका बैग वगैरह रखकर बैठ गया । फ़िर बैग से निकाल कर उसने एक चार्जिंग टार्च जलाकर रख दी । नीलेश के इशारे पर जलवा बबूल की एक पतली सी टहनी तोङ लाया था । जिसे छीलता हुआ नीलेश अपने हिसाब से नोकीली कर रहा था । फ़िर वह उस नुकीली लकङी से जमीन पर इस तरह आङी तिरछी रेखायें बनाने लगा । जैसे चित्रकारी कर रहा हो ।
जलवा गौर से उसके क्रियाकलाप देख रहा था । पर नीलेश को मानों इसकी कोई परवाह ही नहीं थी । कुछ ही देर में उन लाइनों को देखता हुआ जलवा समझ गया कि नीलेश इसी स्थान का स्केच बना रहा था । जहाँ वह इस वक्त मौजूद थे । उसने बीचो बीच में नदी बनायी । उसके दोनों किनारे के पार का स्थान बनाया । फ़िर कुछ खास स्थानों का चयन करते हुये उसने कुछ आयत और वृत भी बनाये । और उनमें इंसानों जैसी आकृतियाँ भी बनायी ।

----------


## xman

वास्तव में यह एक शक्तिशाली यन्त्र था । जो अब किसी रिमोट की भांति काम करने वाला था । जो क्रियायें अनपढ टायप तांत्रिक स्थूल कार्यों और वस्तुओं के सहारे से बहुत पेचीदगी और जटिलता से मेहनत के बाद कर पाते थे । वह इस शिक्षित योगी ने सिर्फ़ एक यन्त्र के माध्यम से कर दी थी ।
पूरी तैयारी करते करते उसे रात के दस बज गये । तब उसने एक बार फ़िर से रिस्टवाच में समय देखा । और फ़िर सब तरफ़ से आश्वस्त होकर उसने एक नयी सिगरेट सुलगायी । फ़िर उसके मुँह से निकला - अंगिया वेताल ।
तभी उसे दूर से आती हुयी बाइक की लाइट चमकती हुयी दिखायी दी । और फ़िर बाइक धीरे धीरे उनकी तरफ़ आने लगी । बाइक को चोखा भगत चला रहा था । जिस पर पीछे मालती और फ़िर उसके भी पीछे रूपा बैठी हुयी थी । बाइक उनसे कुछ ही दूर पर रुक गयी ।
वे तीनों उतर कर उसकी तरफ़ आने लगे । मगर नीलेश ने मालती और रूपा को वहीं रुकने का इशारा किया । और चोखा को आने का संकेत किया । वे दोनों वही कुछ ही आगे एक सूखे कुँये की मुंडेर पर बैठ गयी ।
चोखा भगत वहीं जमीन पर बैठ गया । अपनी जानकारी में वह नीलेश के बराबर का भगत बनकर आया था । और अब वे दोनों ही मिलकर इस प्रेत उपचार क्रिया को अंजाम देने वाले थे । इसलिये  वह बङी अकङ से और बङे रुआब से बैठा था । दूसरे आज शमशान जैसे स्थान पर वह दो दो औरतों को अपना हुनर दिखाने वाला था । इस सबने मिलाकर उसके चेहरे पर एक चमक सी पैदा कर दी थी ।

----------


## totaram

> मित्रों सिर्फ भुतिया हवेली कोई छोड़कर मैं किसी भी कहानी को अपडेट करने में समय नहीं लगाऊंगा
> बस आप लोग अपने कॉमेंट्स और रेपो चालू रखें
> मैं भी अपनी कहानी बिना रुके चालू रखूँगा


भूतिया हवेली वाकई एक जानदार कहानी थी और एक रोमांचक मोड़ पर थी... यदि आप दूसरी नई कहानिया शुरू ना कर के पहले उसे ही पूरा करने पर ध्यान देते तो बेहतर होता भाईजी. एक बात और कहना चाहूँगा कि रेपो मांग कर लेना अच्छी बात नहीं, आपकी कहानिया ऐसी हैं कि लोग खुद ही आपको रेपो देंगे... इस तरह कि शर्त या कंडीशन रखना कि "आप रेपो चालू रखें मैं कहानी चालू रखूंगा" मेरी समझ में उचित नही..... आगे आप का सूत्र...आप की मर्जी.....

----------


## xman

नीलेश ने देखा । शमशान में विचरने वाली कई आत्मायें नदी के पार खङी कौतूहल से इस अजीबोगरीब नजारे को देख रही थी । वह गौर से आसपास घूमती 28 के करीब रूहों को देखता रहा । पर उनमें अंगिया वेताल जैसा कोई प्रेत उसे नजर नहीं आया । सभी छोटे प्रेत ही थे । जबकि वहाँ वेताल होना चाहिये था । हाँ एक बात उसने जरूर महसूस की कि उसे भयंकरी की उपस्थित का अहसास अवश्य हो रहा था । जबकि भयंकरी जैसे बङे प्रेत आमतौर पर ऐसे स्थान पर अक्सर कम ही होते हैं । और उससे भी अलग वह चंडूलिका साक्षी के चिहन भी अनुभव कर रहा था ।
वे सभी छोटी रूहें नदी के उस पार ही थी । क्योंकि इस पार का काफ़ी इलाका उसने बाँध दिया था । अब इसमें वही रूहें आ सकती थी । जिनको वह बुलाता ।
- भगत जी महाराज ! फ़िर वह शालीनता से बोला - कार्यवाही शुरू की जाय ।
भगत ने किसी बङे भगत के से अन्दाज में सिर हिलाया । ये बात अलग थी कि उसे बङी हैरत हो रही थी कि बिना किसी सामान सट्टा के ये क्या और कैसे करने वाला है ? पर उस वक्त देखने के अलावा उसके पास कोई चारा न था ।

----------


## xman

> भूतिया हवेली वाकई एक जानदार कहानी थी और एक रोमांचक मोड़ पर थी... यदि आप दूसरी नई कहानिया शुरू ना कर के पहले उसे ही पूरा करने पर ध्यान देते तो बेहतर होता भाईजी. एक बात और कहना चाहूँगा कि रेपो मांग कर लेना अच्छी बात नहीं, आपकी कहानिया ऐसी हैं कि लोग खुद ही आपको रेपो देंगे... इस तरह कि शर्त या कंडीशन रखना कि "आप रेपो चालू रखें मैं कहानी चालू रखूंगा" मेरी समझ में उचित नही..... आगे आप का सूत्र...आप की मर्जी.....


मित्र मेने सिर्फ रेपो क लिए नहीं कहा है मेने कॉमेंट्स के लिए भी कहा है 
आप रेपो दिन में सिर्फ ५ दे सकते है और वो भी १ को रेपो देने क बाद आपको ५ अन्य सदस्यों को देना पड़ता है 
तब जाकर आप दूशरा रेपो दे सकते है
लेकिन कॉमेंट्स आप असीमित कर सकते है 
आप रेपो जन्हें मुझे ५ दिन में १ बार दें पर कॉमेंट्स आप दिन में ५० देंगे तो मुझे ज्यादा ख़ुशी होगी
मेरी कहानियों की तारीफ करने क लिए आपका शुक्रिया और रेपो भी 

भुतिया हवेली की कहानी बहुत बड़ी है इसलिए उसमे टाइम लग रहा है
दुशरी बात वो हिंदी में मेरे पास लिखी हुई नहीं
अन्य कहानिया हिंदी में लिखी हुई है इसलिए उनमे इतना टाइम नहीं लग रहा है 
भुतिया हवेली मैं कल अपडेट कर दूंगा
सन्डे को मैं बहुत सारा अपडेट करूँगा
इसलिए आप थोडा सब्र करते हुए दुशरी कहानियों का आनंद लें

----------


## xman

स्साला अंगिया चोर ! फ़िर बहुत देर से मन ही मन वेताल का आहवान करता हुआ नीलेश चिढकर मन ही मन बोला । और उसने वेताल को लक्षित खाने में लकङी ठोक दी - सीधे रास्ते से मान ही नहीं रहा ।
- क्षमा दिव्य क्षमा ! सिर्फ़ उसे वेताल की गिङगिङाहट सुनाई दी - मैंने आपको समझने में भूल की ।
नीलेश के चेहरे से सभी साधारण भाव खत्म हो चुके थे । और अब वह एक सुलझा हुआ गम्भीर तांत्रिक योगी सा नजर आ रहा था ।
- दिव्य ! वेताल फ़िर बोला - माध्यम ही उचित है । उपचार तभी पूर्ण होगा ।
नीलेश ने चोर निगाह से जलवा को देखा । पर वह न जाने किन ख्यालों में खोया हुआ था । उसने टहनी को गोल गोल घुमाया । जलवा कला मुण्डी सा खेलता हुआ उसके ठीक सामने जाकर रुक गया । वेताल ने उसे आवेशित कर माध्यम बना लिया । और नीलेश के सामने हाथ जोङकर उसे प्रणाम किया ।
पर उस पर कोई ध्यान न देता हुआ नीलेश बेहद घृणा से बोला - क्यूँ..आखिर क्यूँ ? तूने इस भोली मासूम सुन्दर लङकी को हमेशा के लिये बरबाद कर दिया । इसका दुर्लभ मनुष्य जन्म नष्ट कर दिया । तू मुझे प्रेत कानून के अन्दर ही बता । इसकी क्या गलती थी ? जो तूने इसे निशाना बनाया ।

----------


## xman

जलवा ने असहाय स्थिति में शर्मिंदगी से सिर झुका लिया । वह कुछ न बोला । और नजरें चुराने की कोशिश करने लगा । बस एक बार उसने नदी के पार आसपास आशा भरी दृष्टि अवश्य फ़ेंकी ।
- अच्छा । नीलेश उसको लक्ष्य करता हुआ बोला - भयंकरी का सहयोग अपेक्षित कर रहा है तू । और वो तेरी अम्मा चंडूलिका साक्षी । वो कहाँ है इस वक्त ?
जलवा बुरी तरह से चौंका । उसके चेहरे पर भूचाल सा नजर आया । इन दो नामों का नीलेश द्वारा जिक्र होते ही वह मानों एकदम टूट ही गया । तभी उसे नीलेश की आवाज फ़िर से सुनाई दी - मैंने कुछ पूछा है तुझसे ?
- यह धर्म चक्र ( मासिक धर्म ) से थी । वह खोखले स्वर में बोला - और अशुद्ध थी । गलत स्थान पर थी । सुरक्षा रहित थी । इसलिये..इस..लिये ।
- नीच वेताल । नीलेश बेहद नफ़रत से बोला - लङकी का चक्र से होना कोई उसका दोष हुआ । हर लङकी समय पर चक्र से होती ही है । यह स्वतः होने वाली प्राकृतिक क्रिया ही है । वह अपने सहेली के समारोह में गयी थी । वह इस रास्ते से अक्सर आती जाती थी । वह देर तक चलने वाला एक आम रास्ता था । माना ( फ़िर उसने लकङी को इधर उधर घुमाया ) यहाँ कुछ स्थान प्रेतों के हैं । लेकिन इंसानो के उससे अधिक हैं । रूहों की हदें हैं । लेकिन इंसान उनके स्थानों पर फ़िर भी जा सकता है । क्योंकि वह इस बात से अनजान हैं । अब बोल क्या जबाब है तेरे पास ?

----------


## xman

दिव्य ! वह भावहीन निराश स्वर में बोला - हम अतृप्त और अकाल रूहें होती हैं । इस तरह का लालच प्रेतों की जिन्दगी का एक आम हिस्सा ही है । हमें इंसानों से नफ़रत सी होती है । क्योंकि हमारी इस अवस्था में पहुँचने का कारण कहीं न कहीं इंसान ही होते हैं । इंसान द्वारा बनायी दो मुँही पाखण्डी व्यवस्था ही होती है । उसकी कथनी कुछ और । करनी कुछ और होती है । वह स्वयं के लिये तो नैतिक अनैतिक सब कुछ चाहता है । पर एक थोथे आदर्शवाद का पाखण्डी राग अलापता है । और अन्दर से दानवी होते हुये भी वह स्वयं को देव तुल्य प्रदर्शित घोषित करना चाहता है ।
हालंकि वो एकदम सच कह रहा था । पर नीलेश उससे सहानुभूति दिखाने के पक्ष में नहीं था । अतः जानबूझ कर बोला - वो कैसे ?
- इस समाज का विचित्र तन्त्र है । युवा होते जिस्मों को जब काम का आवेश सताता है । तब इस समाज ने उस खास समय पर रूढिवादी पाबन्दियों की कङी जकङ लगा रखी है । कितना अजीव है । विवाहित और अधेङ और वृद्ध भी अनैतिक काम सम्बन्धों का अपने ऊपर कोई खास पाबन्दी न होने से छिपकर ही सही लगभग खुला उपभोग करते हैं । जबकि वह इस अनुभव और तृप्ति को पूर्व में भी प्राप्त कर चुके होते हैं ।
पर किशोरों में नये नये उत्पन्न हुये सबल काम को उनकी प्रथम शादी न होने तक अक्सर दमित यौन इच्छाओं से गुजरना होता है । मेरा आशय उन किशोर किशोरियों से है । जिनमें जवानी की उमंगे तरंगे उठने लगी हैं । पर अभी वे समाज के बहुत से नियमों के कारण इस इच्छा को पूरा नहीं कर पाते । तब वे अप्राकृतिक मैथुन आदि का सहारा लेते हैं । और अपनी यौन भावनाओं का दमन करते हैं । ये दमन भावना का बीज धीरे धीरे उनमें पङता ही चला जाता है । प्रेत योनि या प्रेत आवेश का ये एक मुख्य कारण हैं ।

----------


## xman

अब इसको छोङने के बारे में बोल । नीलेश व्यंग्य से बोला - कोई भेंट पूजा । कोई नियम धर्म जैसा कुछ ?
वेताल ने घबराकर नीलेश के सामने हाथ जोङ दिये । फ़िर वह बोला - पहले ही छोङ दिया । आपकी बात सही है । लङकी की कोई गलती नहीं थी । अतः किसी भरपाई जैसी कोई बात ही नहीं है ।
नीलेश उसकी साफ़गोई से बेहद खुश हुआ । फ़िर उसने गुङमुङ गुङमुङ सी करते हुये दोस्ताना अन्दाज में कुछ रहस्यमय मुस्कराहट के साथ कुछ बातें वेताल से कहीं । वेताल आवेशित जलवा के मुँह पर भी रहस्यमय मुस्कराहट आयी । मगर प्रत्यक्ष में उसने शालीनता से जी..जी.. ही कहा ।
- भगत जी ! तब नीलेश चोखा से बोला - एक छोटी मोटी रूह तो मैंने हटा दी । अब आप भी अपनी विध्या आजमाकर बङी वायु को दूर करें । इस पर भयंकरी नामक वायु और लगी हुयी है ।
भगत इससे पहले न भयंकरी को जानता था । न वेताल को जानता था । वह सिर्फ़ भूत प्रेत जिन्न चुङैल मसान आदि जैसे आम प्रचलित शब्दों से ही परिचित था । और भगतई का मौका आने पर इनमें से ही कोई नाम बता देता था ।
भगत ने हङबङाकर एक निगाह मुंडेर पर बैठी मालती और रूपा पर डाली । फ़िर बङे गर्वित भाव से वह माध्यम जलवा की ओर मुङा । और बोला - कौन है वे तू ?
ठीक इसी पल नीलेश ने मुँह फ़ेरकर हँसते हुये चुपचाप से अपने यन्त्र में जलवा और वेताल के खाने में बीचो बीच से लाइन खींचते हुये आधा आधा कर दिया । इसका मतलब ये हो गया कि माध्यम जलवा फ़िफ़्टी फ़िफ़्टी में बदल गया । वह आधे भाव से वेताल आवेशित रहा । और आधे भाव से जलवा ।
- ओये..मैं हू जलवा । जलवा उसे घूरकर बोला - मुझे नहीं जानता । जलवा भयंकरी ।

----------


## xman

फ़िर नीलेश की शह पर वेताल द्वारा माध्यम जलवा के मुँह से कभी जलवा और कभी वेताल के ऊटपटांग जबाब सुनकर उसकी खोपङी ही घूम गयी । नीलेश ने चोखा के आहवान करने से पूर्व ही रूपा और मालती को भी बहीं बुला लिया था । वे इस नीलेश रिमोट से संचालित अदभुत हास्य वार्ता को सुनकर बार बार हँसने लगती थी ।
इससे चोखा को बङी किरकिरी सी महसूस हो रही थी । तब उसने बही पुराना रुआब डालने और जबरन साधारण केस को भी भूत सिद्ध करने का फ़र्जी तांत्रिकों वाला मारपीट का फ़ार्मूला शुरू करने हेतु जलवा को - तू ऐसे नहीं कबूलेगा..कहते हुये मारने के लिये हाथ उठाया ।
- तेरी माँ का । जलवा उसका हाथ बीच में थामता हुआ बोला - साकी नाका । साले जलवा से पंगा लेता है । अभी बताता हूँ तुझे ।
कहते हुये जलवा ने उठकर उसे लात घूँसों पर रखते हुये फ़ुटबाल ही बना दिया । अब जलवा के जवान हाथों से पिटते हुये चोखा को ये समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि इसका एक घूँसा इंसानों जैसा पङता है । जबकि दूसरा घूँसा तुरन्त ही हथौङे जैसी चोट मारता है ।
नीलेश ने इत्मीनान से एक सिगरेट सुलगायी । और गहरा कश लेकर ढेर सारा धुँआ छोङा । वास्तव में उसे वेताल जैसी रूहों से उतनी चिङ नहीं थी । जितना चोखा जैसे पाखण्डी भगतों से थी । जो नासमझ इंसान को बरबाद करने में कोई कसर बाकी नहीं रखते थे । वे एक उपचार के बदले सौ बीमारी देते ही देते थे ।

----------


## xman

इसके कुछ साल बाद एक दिन प्रसून की मनोहर से मुलाकात हुयी । जब वह बाबाजी के गाँव गया । उसे रूपा के बारे में जानने की इच्छा हुयी ।
- वह मर गयी । मनोहर उदासीन भाव से बोला - उसने आग लगा ली थी ।
प्रसून ने हैरानी से उसकी तरफ़ देखा ।
- हाँ भाई ! वह दुखी स्वर में बोला - नीलेश भाई ने सब मामला सही कर दिया था । लेकिन शायद उसने डेरे पर जाना बन्द नही किया था । या कुछ और बात । बहुत दिनों तक वह सही रही । फ़िर उसकी शादी हो गयी थी । कुछ  दिन बाद पता चला कि पति पत्नी दोनों प्रेतवायु से आवेशित हैं । फ़िर उन्होंने या कहो । मैंने भी आप लोगों को बहुत तलाश किया । पर आप दोनों कहीं नहीं मिले । तब फ़िर दूसरे तांत्रिकों को दिखाया ।
- क्यों वो चोखे जी ? प्रसून कुछ याद सा करता हुआ बोला - वह नहीं आये ।
- अरे हाँ ! मनोहर जैसे चौंककर बोला - वह भी मर गया । रूपा के केस के बाद मेरी जब भी उससे मुलाकात हुयी । वह बाबला सा ही दिखा । पहले जैसा हट्टा कट्टा भी नहीं दिखा । वह कहता था कि किसी जिन्न को सिद्ध करने वाला है । मैंने उसे बहुत मना किया । पर वह नहीं माना । फ़िर एक बार नशे में वह एक्सीडेंट करवा बैठा । इसके बाद भी वह नहीं माना । और आखिरकार एक एक्सीडेंट में ही मर गया ।

----------


## xman

लेकिन रूपा ने आग क्यों लगा ली थी ?
- ठीक ठीक नहीं कह सकता । पर शायद कई वजहें थी । बहुत सी बातें सामने आयीं । पर सच क्या था । कोई नहीं बता सका । एक तो उसकी अपने पति अलकेश से बनती नहीं थी । वह कहती थी कि अलकेश औरत के लायक नहीं है । जबकि अलकेश कहता था कि वह अब भी डेरे पर जाती है । दूसरे अलकेश यह भी कहता था कि पण्डितानी ने प्रेतवायु से पीङित अपनी लङकी को उसके गले बाँधकर उसके साथ बहुत बङा धोखा किया है । इस तरह उनके घर में आये दिन कलेश मची ही रहती थी ।
भाई ये तो मैंने खुद भी देखा कि बेचारा ढंग से अपनी दुकान पर भी नहीं जा पाता था । और आये दिन वायु से आवेशित हो जाता था । दो तीन साल तक यही ढर्रा चलता रहा । अलकेश न घर का रह गया । न घाट का । अब वह पण्डितानी का सिर्फ़ घर जमाई ही बनकर रह गया था । उसकी जिन्दगी एक तरह से नरक बन गयी थी ।
फ़िर भी भाई । जाने क्या बात थी । या शायद पण्डितानी की बेहद सुन्दर छोरी के रूप का ही जादू था । वह अपने घर वालों के कहने पर भी उसे छोङता नहीं था । और न ही तलाक देना चाहता था । मालती के कुचक्र से चोखा उनका भला करने के बजाय बुरा अधिक कर रहा था । फ़िर उस लङकी को कुछ अच्छे तांत्रिक भी मिले । पर शायद उसकी किस्मत कुछ और ही लिखी जा चुकी थी ।
उन तांत्रिकों ने सफ़ल इलाज हेतु कुछ शर्तें रखी । घर में चोखा को बिलकुल न आने दिया जाय । सात्विक पूजा ही अधिक से अधिक करें । रूपा और अलकेश एक साल तक बिलकुल पति पत्नी वाले सम्बन्ध तब तक न करें । जब तक सात्विक इलाज से प्रेत प्रभाव उन पर से बिलकुल नहीं हट जाता । रूपा रात को छिपकर डेरे पर न जा पाये । उसे कङी निगरानी में ताले में रखा जाय ।

----------


## xman

लेकिन बङे भाई अपनी बिगङी मजबूर आदतों के चलते वे लोग इनमें से एक भी बात नहीं मान पाये । चोखा का आना जाना बन्द नहीं हुआ । पति पत्नी लगभग नियम से ही सहवास करते थे । और सात्विक पूजा में उनकी कोई खास दिलचस्पी नहीं जगी । उल्टे वे टोना टोटका की शक्ति को भक्ति से अधिक ही मानते थे । कुल मिलाकर ऐसे रूपा की जिन्दगी की नाव डूब ही गयी । और फ़िर एक दिन उसने रहस्मय हालत में आग लगा ली । भाई मैंने उसे तब खुद देखा था । आग उसके नीचे वाले हिस्से से लगी थी । और उसके अन्दरूनी अंग को बेहद प्रभावित किया था । मेरे कहने का मतलब आग का असर उसके शरीर के अन्दर भी बहुत ज्यादा हो गया था । और ऊपर भी बहुत जल गयी थी । भाई अगर वो बच भी जाती । तो उसका जीवन शापित जीवन सा ही रहता । रूप की देवी अब अपने जले चेहरे से खौफ़नाक चुङैल में बदल गयी थी । उसके एक एक अंग से पहले जहाँ हीरे सी किरणें निकलती थी । वहाँ अब जले हुये माँस के भयंकर काले लाल दाग थे ।
- और उसका पति ?
- वो अब भी है भाई । निकम्मा और दीवाना सा बना घूमता रहता है । उसका जीवन मानों बेमकसद सा ही हो गया है ।

----------


## xman

दोस्तों अगर आपको कहानी अछि लगी हो तो १ लाइन का कॉमेंट्स और १ क्लिक करके रेपो जरुर दें

----------


## yagiraj

bahut acchhi prastuti, repo +++++++++++++ , yagiraj

----------


## jitensky

*बहुत ही बढिया पेशकश है लगे रहें.++++++++*

----------


## vkhapriye

सुंदर हे जल्दी अपडेट करे:cherries::nasrudin:

----------


## meenarp1

मुझे आप की कहानी बहुत पसंद आई

----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया मित्र ++++

----------


## lion444202

good kahani badi romanchak hai

----------


## xman

सभी दोस्तों का तारीफ के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## zpr

kahani achi he +++

----------


## rajkumar_only_for_girls

aap ke sabhi khani bhaut acchi hai. repo +++++++++++ .

----------


## good22

> विशेष - मेरा आप सभी से आग्रह है । ये प्रेतकथायें आप सिर्फ़ मनोंरंजन की दृष्टि से पढें । और प्रेत होते हैं । या नहीं होते हैं ? इसके भी चक्कर में न पङकर आप आधुनिक समय का यही विचार मानें कि - भूत प्रेत कुछ नहीं होते । क्योंकि वे हों । या न हों । उन्हें मानने की बजाय न मानने में अधिक लाभ होता है । दूसरे मेरे पुराने पाठक जानते ही हैं कि - ये सब कहानियाँ में आप लोगों की बेहद डिमांड पर ही लिखता हूँ । वास्तव में नई सी जानकारियाँ देती ये कहानी रोमांचक तो होती हैं । पर इन्हें पढने से लाभ कुछ नहीं होता । क्योंकि अक्सर पाठक इनका अच्छा पक्ष न देखकर खराब पक्ष से अधिक प्रभावित हो जाते हैं ।


main aaki bat se sehmat hun or ye bat mere dil ko chu gayee hai vastav main bahut se log ise dil per laga lete hai thanks is kahani ke liye

----------


## good22

bahut hi achi story hai

----------


## callboycu

मस्त कहानी है भाई…। जारि रखे…

----------


## pankaj20882

प्रारम्भ तो अतिसुन्दर परन्तु मध्य एवँ अन्त समझ के बाहर ।  हो सकता है मैँ अपनी छोटी बुद्धि के कारण ऐसा समझ रहा हूँ । क्षमा करियेगा । धन्यवाद

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

बहुत शानदार कहानी है मित्र

----------


## raj10967

Bahut hi achi kahani hai

----------


## xman

> kahani achi he +++





> aap ke sabhi khani bhaut acchi hai. repo +++++++++++ .





> main aaki bat se sehmat hun or ye bat mere dil ko chu gayee hai vastav main bahut se log ise dil per laga lete hai thanks is kahani ke liye





> bahut hi achi story hai





> मस्त कहानी है भाई…। जारि रखे…





> प्रारम्भ तो अतिसुन्दर परन्तु मध्य एवँ अन्त समझ के बाहर ।  हो सकता है मैँ अपनी छोटी बुद्धि के कारण ऐसा समझ रहा हूँ । क्षमा करियेगा । धन्यवाद





> बहुत शानदार कहानी है मित्र





> Bahut hi achi kahani hai



आप सभी दोस्तों का शुक्रिया

----------


## kamalk718

GOOD STORY, PLEASE SEND MORE STORY

----------


## Prakhar Kant Desai

Aapki kahani ki ek baat mujhe bahut pyari lagi ki pathak kahin ja nahi sakta....Ek utsukta hr samay uske reete mn pr haavi rahti hai....So nice n wonderfull...

----------


## aryansaini88

अच्छी कहानी थी......

----------


## aryansaini88

अंत में वो लड़की क्यों मर जाती है ये समझ नहीं आया.......क्या निलेश ने उसको ठीक नहीं किया था........

----------


## satyabrat

शब्द नहीं हैं कलम की तारीफ के लिए बेहतरीन, बेहतरीन, बेहतरीन

----------


## Krishna

अच्छी कहानी है.............

----------


## aktyagis

kahani bahut hi mazedar hai. Bhai

----------


## amit.vasna

अच्छी कहानी है.............

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## nikneo

कहानी बहुत पसंद आई

----------


## Mr.Jindal

शानदार ज़बरदस्त

----------


## ghost rider

कहानी  ठीक  है। परन्तु  कामुकता  अत्यधिक  परोस दी गयी  है  ।

----------

